# WHITTIER BLVD SUNDAY NIGHTS!



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)

I BEEN CRUISING WHITTIER BLVD THE LAST FEW SUNDAYS AND EVERYBODY BEEN ROLLIN UP TO THE PARKING LOT ACROSS THE STREET FROM A&G CUSTOM SOUNDS (I THINK ITS LIKE CVS OR SOMETHING BUT I BEEN TOO FADED TO EVEN NOTICE THE NAME).... MORE AND MORE CARS BEEN ROLLIN UP TO THE SPOT EVERY SUNDAY NIGHT.. THERES A GANG OF HOODIEZ OUT THERE TOO (NALGONAS & CHICHONAS)... JUST THOUGHT I WOULD SPREAD THE WORD TO MY FELLOW LOWRIDERZ...


----------



## EL WICKED (Jun 24, 2008)

IVE BEEN WAISTING ALL MY GAS CRUISING PICO RIVERA I NADA :angry: 
BUT THIS SUNDAY IMMA PICK ME UP A CHICHONA IN ELA.  THANKS FOR SPREADING THE WORD CARNAL :biggrin:


----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## QUEEN OF LOWRIDING (Sep 16, 2005)

BEEN CRUISEING THERE FOR MONTHS WE KICK BACK IN MONTEBELLO PARK EVERY SUNDAY , THEN GO CRUISEING THE HUDA DONT MESS AROUND GO TOWARD PICO THE HUDA WILL TOW YOUR RIDE :twak:


----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by QUEEN OF LOWRIDING_@Sep 18 2008, 12:42 PM~11636048
> *BEEN CRUISEING THERE FOR MONTHS WE KICK BACK IN MONTEBELLO  PARK EVERY SUNDAY , THEN GO CRUISEING THE HUDA DONT MESS AROUND GO TOWARD PICO THE HUDA WILL TOW YOUR RIDE :twak:
> *


CRUISEING ??? HUDA ???


----------



## QUEEN OF LOWRIDING (Sep 16, 2005)

YUP GO YOULL FIND OUT
:wave:


----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by QUEEN OF LOWRIDING_@Sep 18 2008, 12:57 PM~11636176
> *YUP GO YOULL FIND OUT
> :wave:
> *




*Thanks for the invite but I was just pointing out your bad grammar. :biggrin: *


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

That is the corner of Gerhart and Whittier!! Born and Raised a few blocks from there.... East Los Y que...


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by G2G_Al_@Sep 18 2008, 01:35 PM~11636496
> *That is the corner of Gerhart and Whittier!!  Born and Raised a few blocks from there....  East Los Y que...
> *


 :0  :biggrin:


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EL WICKED_@Sep 18 2008, 09:02 AM~11634345
> *IVE BEEN WAISTING ALL MY GAS CRUISING PICO RIVERA I NADA :angry:
> BUT THIS SUNDAY IMMA PICK ME UP A CHICHONA IN ELA.  THANKS FOR SPREADING THE WORD CARNAL :biggrin:
> *



THERES MORE FOO'S ROLLIN ON DUBS THAN TRECES OUT THERE SO WHEN YOU ROLL UP IN YOUR LO-LO THE HINAS ARE LIKE DAAAAAAMMMMN!! I CAME UP ON SOME DIGITS AND A FINE RUCA... AND IM GONNA DO THE SAME THING THIS SUNDAY HOMEZ AFTER ELYSIAN PARK!  
:biggrin:


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

MIGHT HAVE TO CHECK THAT OUT


----------



## SCLA (Apr 12, 2003)




----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bluebyrd86_@Sep 19 2008, 12:42 AM~11642131
> *THERES MORE FOO'S ROLLIN ON DUBS THAN TRECES OUT THERE SO WHEN YOU ROLL UP IN YOUR LO-LO THE HINAS ARE LIKE DAAAAAAMMMMN!! I CAME UP ON SOME DIGITS AND A FINE RUCA... AND IM GONNA DO THE SAME THING THIS SUNDAY HOMEZ AFTER ELYSIAN PARK!   </span>
> :biggrin:
> *




<span style=\'color:blue\'>LET A VATO KNOW I'LL TAKE THE G-HOUSE FOR A SPIN


----------



## bigbodymodelo (Apr 17, 2007)

thats right E.L.A classified baby


----------



## bigbodymodelo (Apr 17, 2007)

every other sunday were at montebello park where it happens ese


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bluebyrd86_@Sep 19 2008, 01:42 AM~11642131
> *WHEN YOU ROLL UP IN YOUR LO-LO THE HINAS ARE LIKE DAAAAAAMMMMN!! I CAME UP ON SOME DIGITS AND A FINE RUCA
> :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 79regal_@Sep 19 2008, 04:57 AM~11642416
> *LET A VATO KNOW I'LL TAKE THE G-HOUSE FOR A SPIN
> *


FOR SURE BRO.. HIT ME UP AT ELYSIAN PARK ON SUNDAY... I'LL BE OUT THERE DIPPIN IN MY BABY LINC...


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## huero65 (Dec 26, 2005)

i was out there last night, with a few of the hommies, and it was pretty cool but the tuth is we need more low lows out there, cuss its mostly just burning rubber on donks.


----------



## Guest (Sep 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by QUEEN OF LOWRIDING_@Sep 18 2008, 12:42 PM~11636048
> *BEEN CRUISEING THERE FOR MONTHS WE KICK BACK IN MONTEBELLO  PARK EVERY SUNDAY , THEN GO CRUISEING THE HUDA DONT MESS AROUND GO TOWARD PICO THE HUDA WILL TOW YOUR RIDE :twak:
> *


I heard the same thing, they'll take it for no reason.


----------



## huero65 (Dec 26, 2005)

yeah they tried to take the hommies ride, but thats when you get to pico.

as long you stay in commerce, your cool, cuss i was playing with my shit , and a highway just past me like nothing !!!


----------



## Guest (Sep 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by huero65_@Sep 22 2008, 11:28 PM~11672898
> *yeah they tried to take the hommies ride,  but thats when you get to pico.
> 
> as long you stay in commerce, your cool,  cuss i was playing with my shit , and a highway just past me like nothing !!!
> *


Shit bro i'll get lost, whenever we go to Elysian parque i follow everybody out there cause i come from the I.E. :biggrin:


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by huero65_@Sep 22 2008, 11:13 PM~11672814
> *i was out there last night, with a few of the hommies, and it was pretty cool but the tuth is we need more low lows out there,  cuss its mostly just  burning rubber on donks.
> *


THE SPOT HAS MEAN POTENTIAL BUT THEM FOOLS BURNIN OUT MESS IT UP FOR EVERYONE.. SOME ONE NEEDS TO PUT AN END TO THAT MESS..... NO CAR CLUBS ARE RUNNIN THAT SPOT SO ANYTHING GOES U KNOW...


----------



## huero65 (Dec 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bluebyrd86_@Sep 22 2008, 11:53 PM~11672977
> *THE SPOT HAS MEAN POTENTIAL BUT THEM FOOLS BURNIN OUT MESS IT UP FOR EVERYONE.. SOME ONE NEEDS TO PUT AN END TO THAT MESS.....  NO CAR CLUBS ARE RUNNIN THAT SPOT SO ANYTHING GOES U KNOW...
> *



2x, maybe we need to get together and roll out deep, to get the fools out of there


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by huero65_@Sep 23 2008, 12:13 AM~11672814
> *i was out there last night, with a few of the hommies, and it was pretty cool but the tuth is we need more low lows out there,  cuss its mostly just  burning rubber on donks.
> *


JUST SAY NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO TO UGLY [email protected]# DONKS! :thumbsdown: :nosad: :yessad: :wow:  :scrutinize: :nono: :werd: :tongue: :scrutinize: :barf:


----------



## Boy.HighClass (Apr 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by huero65_@Sep 22 2008, 11:57 PM~11672994
> *2x,  maybe we need to get together and roll out deep, to get the fools out of there
> *


what times is everyone out there at i might have to roll next week!


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

don't kick me out 
I got a solara but ill be with the lolo's in spirit :cheesy:. no actin a foo or burnouts here. juz checkin da hynas 
ill be there sunday :nicoderm:


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by huero65_@Sep 22 2008, 11:57 PM~11672994
> *2x,  maybe we need to get together and roll out deep, to get the fools out of there
> *



MY ENGINE IS SHOT... IT WENT OUT ON THE WAY HOME FROM YOUR PICNIC(NO!!)... ITS ALL GOOD THOUGH ITS TIME TO START SAVING FOR A NEW ENGINE NOW... BUT IF I WAS DIPPIN I WOULD SAY LETS ROLL DEEP HOMEZ... I'M JUST GONNA ROLL UP IN MY HONDA AND CHECK IT OUT FOR NOW..... BUT SPREAD THE WORD AND LETS GET MORE LOLO'S OUT THERE BRO SO WE COULD REGULATE THE BURN OUTS AND KEEP IT CRUISIN  ..


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 79caddyman_@Sep 23 2008, 01:44 AM~11673248
> *what times is everyone out there at i might have to roll next week!
> *


EVERY ONE SHOWS UP WHEN IT STARTS GETTIN DARK.... I SHOWED UP LAST WEEK LATE AROUND 9:30 AND IT WAS CRACKIN.... I'D SAY ROLL AROUND 8 THOUGH BRO...


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by screwed up loco_@Sep 23 2008, 04:53 AM~11673419
> *don't kick me out
> I got a solara but ill be with the lolo's in spirit :cheesy:. no actin a foo or burnouts here. juz checkin da hynas
> ill be there sunday :nicoderm:
> *


DON'T TRIP BRO I'M GONNA BE DOIN THE SAME THING HOMIE IN MY 05 CIVIC...


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bluebyrd86_@Sep 24 2008, 12:05 AM~11683191
> *DON'T TRIP BRO I'M GONNA BE DOIN THE SAME THING HOMIE IN MY 05 CIVIC...
> *


:wave:


----------



## Boy.HighClass (Apr 9, 2005)

ima roll like at 7 in the under cover pontiac and if its crackin ill cme home and get the lac!


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

:0 

do i smell a revolt happenin? 

i'm down to bring a couple of cars from oc this sunday.....


----------



## Boy.HighClass (Apr 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart_@Sep 24 2008, 02:28 PM~11688002
> *:0
> 
> do i smell a revolt happenin?
> ...


more cars then i guess ima scrap the regular car idea and just start off with the cadillac :cheesy: 

more cars the better!


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

:0


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by screwed up loco_@Sep 24 2008, 04:40 AM~11683628
> *:wave:
> *


 WHATS UP BRO... I'M GONNA HIT THE BULLY AFTER I GO TO THE TATTOO CONVENTION IN L.A.. :biggrin:


----------



## CHENTEX3 (Aug 31, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## huero65 (Dec 26, 2005)

ill start spreading the word around, so we could get it cracking :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bluebyrd86_@Sep 24 2008, 11:13 PM~11693346
> * WHATS UP BRO... I'M GONNA HIT THE BULLY AFTER I GO TO THE TATTOO CONVENTION IN L.A.. :biggrin:
> *


that's wussup

:thumbsup:


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by huero65_@Sep 25 2008, 06:08 PM~11700315
> *ill start spreading the word around,  so we could get it cracking  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by screwed up loco_@Sep 25 2008, 06:36 PM~11700609
> *that's wussup
> 
> :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

No love for Gangs to Grace this Sunday.....


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by G2G_Al_@Sep 25 2008, 11:26 PM~11703720
> *No love for Gangs to Grace this Sunday.....
> *


I GOT LUV FOR G2G BRO.. EPICS CC WILL BE OUT IN POMONA TO SUPPORT G2G FOR SURE....
BUT BY THE TIME I LEAVE THE L.A TATT CONVENTION AND HIT POMONA IT WOULD BE TOO LATE SO I FIGURE HIT THE BULLY... EPICS WILL ALWAYS BE THERE TO SUPPORT G2G...  YOUR RIGHT THOUGH AL ITS GANGS 2 GRACE THIS SUNDAY FO SHO I'LL LET MY PEEPS KNOW!


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

HEY HOMIES IS THIS HAPPENING THIS SUNDAY OR THE NEXT ???


----------



## Low_Ryde (Oct 3, 2002)

would be nice to see more lows crusing in ELA.... im over there alot and besides seeing a few bombs crusin around, its mostly harleys and nissan altimas :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bluebyrd86_@Sep 25 2008, 11:45 PM~11703883
> *I GOT LUV FOR G2G BRO.. EPICS CC WILL BE OUT IN POMONA TO SUPPORT G2G FOR SURE....
> BUT BY THE TIME I LEAVE THE L.A TATT CONVENTION AND HIT POMONA IT WOULD BE TOO LATE SO I FIGURE HIT THE BULLY... EPICS WILL ALWAYS BE THERE TO SUPPORT G2G...   YOUR RIGHT THOUGH AL ITS GANGS 2 GRACE THIS SUNDAY FO SHO I'LL LET MY PEEPS KNOW!
> *


sounds like al and his crew have something going on this sunday.

let's set up something for one of these sunday's when everyone is open. be cool to roll out and meet some peeps.


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart_@Sep 26 2008, 09:52 AM~11705478
> *sounds like al and his crew have something going on this sunday.
> 
> let's set up something for one of these sunday's when everyone is open. be cool to roll out and meet some peeps.
> *


HEY AL. I THINK IT'S TIME TO PLAN ANOTHER ONE YOUR CITY SUPPORTED CAR SHOWS AGAIN! :biggrin: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart_@Sep 26 2008, 08:52 AM~11705478
> *sounds like al and his crew have something going on this sunday.
> 
> let's set up something for one of these sunday's when everyone is open. be cool to roll out and meet some peeps.
> *


Hey homie, I was giving Bird a hard time... If you guys wanta cruise the Blvd, go for it, no hard feeling... I apreciate the support!! I will probly go out next week if I have the time, my bro still lives in the neiborhood...


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by G2G_Al_@Sep 26 2008, 02:40 PM~11708908
> *Hey homie, I was giving Bird a hard time...  If you guys wanta cruise the Blvd, go for it, no hard feeling... I apreciate the support!!  I will probly go out next week if I have the time, my bro still lives in the neiborhood...
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Boy.HighClass (Apr 9, 2005)

im charging the batteries for tomorrow night as we speak!


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by G2G_Al_@Sep 26 2008, 02:40 PM~11708908
> *Hey homie, I was giving Bird a hard time...  If you guys wanta cruise the Blvd, go for it, no hard feeling... I apreciate the support!!  I will probly go out next week if I have the time, my bro still lives in the neiborhood...
> *


  no sweat, al. i'd rather the fellas show support for their homies first. 

the blvd isn't going anywhere! it gives us more time to plan for a good showing up there anyways. :biggrin:


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

SHOWED UP IN MY DROP TOP 64 AROUND 9:30 DIDN'T SEE (NADA) BUTT 2 IMPALAS & ONE BOMB, SEEN A FEW PICK-UP TRUCKS ON BIG RIMS, (THE PLAKA) WAS DRIVING AROUND IN THE PARKIG LOTS WHERE THE PEDO WAS SOPOSE 2-B HAPPENING, MUST OF BEEN THE WRONG SUNDAY OR A MEST-UP SUNDAY!!! :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

cruised the blvd about 6 or so...nada
but just some of US bombs


----------



## Boy.HighClass (Apr 9, 2005)

fuck i fell asleep after getting home from stricly riddins show yesterday and just now woke up!


----------



## MR NOPAL (Feb 28, 2004)

cops shut it down before it even started to happen


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Eddie R._@Sep 29 2008, 01:37 PM~11729661
> *cops shut it down before it even started to happen
> *


whoa that's a big surprise :uh:

glad I decided to spend the weekend in san diego. I didn't miss shit.


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

should have went to Pomona!! :biggrin:


----------



## Boy.HighClass (Apr 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by G2G_Al_@Sep 29 2008, 04:23 PM~11731212
> *should have went to Pomona!! :biggrin:
> *


sal asked me to roll but i swear i woulda fell asleep on the way there !


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Eddie R._@Sep 29 2008, 01:37 PM~11729661
> *cops shut it down before it even started to happen
> *



YUP THE COPS CRACKED DOWN BIG TIME ON SUNDAY..:banghead: IT WAS SUPER DEAD LAST NIGHT... IT WAS GETTIN TOO LOCO FOR THE POPO.. IF IT WERE TO GO DOWN I HAD GATHERED SOME HOMIEZ THAT WERE DOWN FOR THE CAUSE AND WE WERE GONNA REGULATE THE BURNOUTS.... :biggrin:


----------



## BLVDloco (Dec 3, 2006)

we need 2 do somethin bout dis fuck da puta ass pigs thats da spot everything started homies we need 2 take it back i now it will be hard but we need 2 come up with somthin


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

what ever happened to cruizin the shaw or grand and 23rd in la ? ? ? ? ?

seems like whittier blvd is a thing of the past.


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BLVDloco_@Sep 29 2008, 08:36 PM~11733955
> *we need 2 do somethin bout dis fuck da puta ass pigs thats da spot everything started homies we need 2 take it back i now it will be hard but we need 2 come up with somthin
> *


 :loco:


----------



## BLVDloco (Dec 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by El Aztec Pride_@Sep 29 2008, 08:47 PM~11734162
> *:loco:
> *


 :machinegun:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BLVDloco_@Sep 29 2008, 09:36 PM~11733955
> *we need 2 do somethin bout dis fuck da puta ass pigs thats da spot everything started homies we need 2 take it back i now it will be hard but we need 2 come up with somthin
> *


WHAT'S UP LOCO AND THE REST OF THE FELLAS I THIS FORUM. I TOO HAVE MUCH RESPECT AND WOULD LIKE TO SEE THE HISTORIC WHITTIER BLVD. TO COME ALIVE WITH CRUISING LIKE IT'S LEGENDARY DAY'S OF THE 70's TO THE 80's. BUT THE REALITY IS THAT MOST THE PO POS ARE WHITE AND NOT FROM THE COMMUNITTY AND DON'T LIVE IN THE COMMUNITTY. SO IN THE PERSPECTIVE WETHER IT'S FACTUAL OR NOT THERE FRAME OF MIND IS THE LESS CRUISING THE LESS CHANCE OF GANGS INTER MIXING WITH CRUISERS OR THE INNOCENT BISTANDERS THAT'S CHECKING OUT THE CRUISE. 

THE BEST POSSIBLE [CHANCE] TO PULL OFF A CRUISE IS TO PLAY POLITICS. NOT BY KISSING ASS TO LOCAL POLITICIANS OF CITY OFFICIALS NECESSARILY. BUT TO HAVE THE CRUISE ON SPECIAL ON A SPECIAL HOLIDAY THAT STEM FROM THE LATIN HISTORY LIKE {CINCO DE MAYO}, AND SO ON. BY DOING THIS PLANNED IN ADVANCE THE POLICE ARE MORE LIKELY TO BACK OFF BECAUSE THEY DON'T WANT TO POINTED OUT AS RACIAL PROFILING ON A LATIN HISTORICALHOLIDAY. THAT POINT HAS BEEN PROVIN ABOUT 4 YEARS AGO WHEN THE LAYITLOW LOWRIDERS ORGANIZED A CRUISE ON WHITTIER BLVD. AND RIDERS CAME FROM 3 EVENT TO CONGRAGATE AND CRUISE WHITTIER. IT WAS WAS AN AWSOME SITE TO SEE. EVEN THOUGH THE POLICE WAS CAUGHT OFF GUARD WITH ALL THE QUALITY SHOW RIDES LIKE PREMIER, LIFESTYLE, CLASSIFIED, EPICS, KING OF KINGS, GOODTIMES, AMIGOS, PRIDE, AND KLIQUE JUST TO NAME A FEW ROLLIN UP AND DOWN THE BLVD. MOST OF THE COPS JUST STOOD BY WAITING TILL THE CRUISE TOOK IT'S END WHILE RIDES WERWE ROLLIN WITH THE MEXICAN FLAG FLAPPIN THROUGH THE RIDES IN THE AIR. THIS AGAIN I THINK WHAT GOTY THEM TOBACK OFF BECAUSE IT WAS A MEXICAN HOLIDAY AND MOST OF THE (JOHNNY LAW) WAS NOT OF MEXICAN DECENT.

SO IN CLOSING I RECOMMEND USE YOUR HISTORY CELEBRATION TO OFFICIALIZE A CRUISE ON THE BLVD.


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JROCK_@Sep 29 2008, 09:05 PM~11734424
> *WHAT'S UP LOCO AND THE REST OF THE FELLAS I THIS FORUM. I TOO HAVE MUCH RESPECT AND WOULD LIKE TO SEE THE HISTORIC WHITTIER BLVD. TO COME ALIVE WITH CRUISING LIKE IT'S LEGENDARY DAY'S OF THE 70's TO THE 80's. BUT THE REALITY IS THAT MOST THE PO POS ARE WHITE AND NOT FROM THE COMMUNITTY AND DON'T LIVE IN THE COMMUNITTY. SO IN THE PERSPECTIVE WETHER IT'S FACTUAL OR NOT THERE FRAME OF MIND IS THE LESS CRUISING THE LESS CHANCE OF GANGS INTER MIXING WITH CRUISERS OR THE INNOCENT BISTANDERS THAT'S CHECKING OUT THE CRUISE.
> 
> THE BEST POSSIBLE [CHANCE] TO PULL OFF A CRUISE IS TO PLAY POLITICS. NOT BY KISSING ASS TO LOCAL POLITICIANS OF CITY OFFICIALS NECESSARILY. BUT TO HAVE THE CRUISE ON SPECIAL ON A SPECIAL HOLIDAY THAT STEM FROM THE LATIN HISTORY LIKE {CINCO DE MAYO}, AND SO ON. BY DOING THIS PLANNED IN ADVANCE THE POLICE ARE MORE LIKELY TO BACK OFF BECAUSE THEY DON'T WANT TO POINTED OUT AS RACIAL PROFILING ON A LATIN HISTORICALHOLIDAY. THAT POINT HAS BEEN PROVIN ABOUT 4 YEARS AGO WHEN THE LAYITLOW LOWRIDERS ORGANIZED A CRUISE ON WHITTIER BLVD. AND RIDERS CAME FROM 3 EVENT TO CONGRAGATE AND CRUISE WHITTIER. IT WAS WAS AN AWSOME SITE TO SEE. EVEN THOUGH THE POLICE WAS CAUGHT OFF GUARD WITH ALL THE QUALITY SHOW RIDES LIKE PREMIER, LIFESTYLE, CLASSIFIED, EPICS, KING OF KINGS, GOODTIMES, AMIGOS, PRIDE, AND KLIQUE JUST TO NAME A FEW ROLLIN UP AND DOWN THE BLVD. MOST OF THE COPS JUST STOOD BY WAITING TILL THE CRUISE TOOK IT'S END WHILE RIDES WERWE ROLLIN WITH THE MEXICAN FLAG FLAPPIN THROUGH THE RIDES IN THE AIR. THIS AGAIN I THINK WHAT GOTY THEM TOBACK OFF BECAUSE IT WAS A MEXICAN HOLIDAY AND MOST OF THE (JOHNNY LAW) WAS NOT OF MEXICAN DECENT.
> ...


Sounds good but your off about the cops being white, alot of the Sheriffs and Montebello PD are chicano that serve in that area...


----------



## BLVDloco (Dec 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JROCK_@Sep 29 2008, 09:05 PM~11734424
> *WHAT'S UP LOCO AND THE REST OF THE FELLAS I THIS FORUM. I TOO HAVE MUCH RESPECT AND WOULD LIKE TO SEE THE HISTORIC WHITTIER BLVD. TO COME ALIVE WITH CRUISING LIKE IT'S LEGENDARY DAY'S OF THE 70's TO THE 80's. BUT THE REALITY IS THAT MOST THE PO POS ARE WHITE AND NOT FROM THE COMMUNITTY AND DON'T LIVE IN THE COMMUNITTY. SO IN THE PERSPECTIVE WETHER IT'S FACTUAL OR NOT THERE FRAME OF MIND IS THE LESS CRUISING THE LESS CHANCE OF GANGS INTER MIXING WITH CRUISERS OR THE INNOCENT BISTANDERS THAT'S CHECKING OUT THE CRUISE.
> 
> THE BEST POSSIBLE [CHANCE] TO PULL OFF A CRUISE IS TO PLAY POLITICS. NOT BY KISSING ASS TO LOCAL POLITICIANS OF CITY OFFICIALS NECESSARILY. BUT TO HAVE THE CRUISE ON SPECIAL ON A SPECIAL HOLIDAY THAT STEM FROM THE LATIN HISTORY LIKE {CINCO DE MAYO}, AND SO ON. BY DOING THIS PLANNED IN ADVANCE THE POLICE ARE MORE LIKELY TO BACK OFF BECAUSE THEY DON'T WANT TO POINTED OUT AS RACIAL PROFILING ON A LATIN HISTORICALHOLIDAY. THAT POINT HAS BEEN PROVIN ABOUT 4 YEARS AGO WHEN THE LAYITLOW LOWRIDERS ORGANIZED A CRUISE ON WHITTIER BLVD. AND RIDERS CAME FROM 3 EVENT TO CONGRAGATE AND CRUISE WHITTIER. IT WAS WAS AN AWSOME SITE TO SEE. EVEN THOUGH THE POLICE WAS CAUGHT OFF GUARD WITH ALL THE QUALITY SHOW RIDES LIKE PREMIER, LIFESTYLE, CLASSIFIED, EPICS, KING OF KINGS, GOODTIMES, AMIGOS, PRIDE, AND KLIQUE JUST TO NAME A FEW ROLLIN UP AND DOWN THE BLVD. MOST OF THE COPS JUST STOOD BY WAITING TILL THE CRUISE TOOK IT'S END WHILE RIDES WERWE ROLLIN WITH THE MEXICAN FLAG FLAPPIN THROUGH THE RIDES IN THE AIR. THIS AGAIN I THINK WHAT GOTY THEM TOBACK OFF BECAUSE IT WAS A MEXICAN HOLIDAY AND MOST OF THE (JOHNNY LAW) WAS NOT OF MEXICAN DECENT.
> ...


thats true im with that  

we cant just forget about da spot its da reason why lots of people started lowridin  

i think da 5 of may every1 should head out der no elysian park dis time :biggrin:


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

I do agree about the gang element, that is how we are protraied, that is what we need to change....


----------



## BLVDloco (Dec 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by G2G_Al_@Sep 29 2008, 09:11 PM~11734498
> *Sounds good but your off about the cops being white, alot of the Sheriffs and Montebello PD are chicano that serve in that area...
> *


den mybe be he should talk 2 da city and make an agrement 1s a month :biggrin:


----------



## BLVDloco (Dec 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by G2G_Al_@Sep 29 2008, 09:13 PM~11734523
> *I do agree about the gang element, that is how we are protraied, that is what we need to change....
> *


i dont think da gangbang homies will even start shit


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BLVDloco_@Sep 29 2008, 09:15 PM~11734543
> *i dont think da gangbang homies will even start shit
> *


The problem is when we are in there hoods and start showboating and throwing up the set... We need to keep lowriding a family event and stop the showboating and set tripping....

We get all chigon and don't know how to look away!!


----------



## BLVDloco (Dec 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by G2G_Al_@Sep 29 2008, 09:18 PM~11734575
> *The problem is when we are in there hoods and start showboating and throwing up the set...  We need to keep lowriding a family event and stop the showboating and set tripping....
> 
> We get all chigon and don't know how to look away!!
> *


haha thats true :biggrin:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by G2G_Al_@Sep 29 2008, 10:11 PM~11734498
> *Sounds good but your off about the cops being white, alot of the Sheriffs and Montebello PD are chicano that serve in that area...
> *


POINT TAKEN AL. I HONESTLY DON'T KNOW MOST OF THE NATIONALITIES OF THE LAW ENFORCEMENT SO I WAS BASIN IT ON PAST EXPERIENCES. ESPECIALLY WHEN YOUR LOWRIDIN OR JUST GOING SOMEWHERE NOT BOTHERING NOBODY AND THE JOHNNY LAW COMES UP WITH SOME B.S. EXCUSE TO TICKET YOU UP ABOUT YOUR RIDE AND SO ON AND SO ON WHICH THAT CULTURE NEVER SEEMS TO STOP UNLESS THE CITY WANT'S TO HAVE A PARADE AND THEN ASK FOR VOLUNTEER LOWRIDER PARTICIPATION.


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BLVDloco_@Sep 29 2008, 10:13 PM~11734514
> *thats true im with that
> 
> we cant just forget about da spot its da reason why lots of people started lowridin
> ...


CRUISE TRADITION AT ELYSIAN! :uh: :biggrin: :yes: :werd: :nicoderm: :thumbsup: :wave: :worship: uffin:


----------



## BLVDloco (Dec 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JROCK_@Sep 29 2008, 09:30 PM~11734729
> *POINT TAKEN AL. I HONESTLY DON'T KNOW MOST OF THE NATIONALITIES OF THE LAW ENFORCEMENT SO I WAS BASIN IT ON PAST EXPERIENCES. ESPECIALLY WHEN YOUR LOWRIDIN OR JUST GOING SOMEWHERE NOT BOTHERING NOBODY AND THE JOHNNY LAW COMES UP WITH SOME B.S. EXCUSE TO TICKET YOU UP ABOUT YOUR RIDE AND SO ON AND SO ON WHICH THAT CULTURE NEVER SEEMS TO STOP UNLESS THE CITY WANT'S TO HAVE A PARADE AND THEN ASK FOR VOLUNTEER LOWRIDER PARTICIPATION.
> *


he need 2 talk with da city 2 let us criuse 1s a month and will donate money :biggrin:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BLVDloco_@Sep 29 2008, 10:34 PM~11734784
> *he need 2 talk with da city 2 let us criuse 1s a month and will donate money :biggrin:
> *


 :0 money?


----------



## BLVDloco (Dec 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JROCK_@Sep 29 2008, 09:38 PM~11734826
> *:0 money?
> *


10 bucks a car da pigs will be happy :biggrin:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BLVDloco_@Sep 29 2008, 10:52 PM~11734983
> *10 bucks a car da pigs will be happy :biggrin:
> *


 :0 OH! LEGAL EXTORTION! :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :no: :nicoderm:


----------



## G-house74 (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by G2G_Al_@Sep 29 2008, 09:11 PM~11734498
> *Sounds good but your off about the cops being white, alot of the Sheriffs and Montebello PD are chicano that serve in that area...
> *


True but a lot of these cops are sellouts forgetting were they came from thinking everybody else is up to no good or not equal to them or there less just because they rock a badge not understanding the true history of are people not just mexican I am talking about are black brothers too.


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by G-house74_@Sep 30 2008, 12:57 AM~11735864
> *True but a lot of these cops are sellouts forgetting were they came from thinking everybody else is up to no good or not equal to them or there less just because they rock a badge not understanding the true history of are people not just mexican I am talking about are black brothers too.
> *


:uh: :werd: THAT'S TRUE. :nicoderm:


oh wat up irwingdale sherriff's dept.! :scrutinize: :thumbsdown: :nicoderm:


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)

:nicoderm:


----------



## Boy.HighClass (Apr 9, 2005)

i say we hit up industrial areas where no one can complain about shit.
like down norwalk blvd between los neitos and telegraph for example its dead after 7.
and theres all kinds of streets around it to be hidden!


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

*a reason to celebrate----isnt it HISPANIC HERITAGE MONTH???
from sept 15 to oct 15?*


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

I think all cities should allow at least a couple holidays out of the year for cruisin like in santa ana. I finally made it out there this year for the first time this year for easter and 5 de mayo and it was off the hook. it was like a trip back in time to my younger days since I had'nt been on a blvd that was crackin in a good 5yrs thanks to pigs crackin down. can't wait for next year. Im even thinkin of rollin a nice lookin rental those weekends to help me pull more hynas :nicoderm:


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

HEY HOMIES I WAS BORN & RAISED IN EAST LOS... MY JEFITA STILL LIVES THERE, WOULD LIKE TO SEE A GANG OF RANFLAS CRUISIN THE BLVD AGAIN... I GOT TWO LOW-LOWZ, IM DOWN TWO HIT THE BLVD!, IT BE NICE TO START IT ALL-OVER AGAIN!!!


----------



## BLVDloco (Dec 3, 2006)

lets try and talk 2 da city


----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 79caddyman_@Sep 30 2008, 02:37 AM~11736218
> *i say we hit up industrial areas where no one can complain about shit.
> like down norwalk blvd between los neitos and telegraph for example its dead after 7.
> and theres all kinds of streets around it to be hidden!
> *


I know that exact location... Definitely dead Sunday afternoon.


----------



## Boy.HighClass (Apr 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Johnny562_@Sep 30 2008, 12:55 PM~11740226
> *I know that exact location... Definitely dead Sunday afternoon.
> *


i mean its just a thought or an example.there is plenty more areas like this that someone can start off.


----------



## Boy.HighClass (Apr 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Johnny562_@Sep 30 2008, 12:55 PM~11740226
> *I know that exact location... Definitely dead Sunday afternoon.
> *


i mean its just a thought or an example.there is plenty more areas like this that someone can start off.


----------



## juanito76 (Aug 9, 2008)

IN THAT PARKING LOT MENTION WAS ME IN MY BLACK BIG BODY AND MY HOMIE SMILEY IN HIS 63 IMPALA THE ONLY LO-LO'S OUT THERE..... WE SHOWED THEM FOOLS WITH THE DONKS... HOW WE DO... BUSTING SOME DO-NUTS IN MY BIG BODY SMOKED EVERYBODY OUT THERE... BUT THE FUCKEN PIGS SHOWED UP AND GUESS WHAT.... I WAS THE ONLY MOTHERFUCKER TO GET PULLED OVER AINT THAT ABOUT A BITCH :angry: FUCK IT I'LL BE OUT THERE NEXT WEEKEND TO SEE IF IT CRACKS :biggrin:


----------



## johnnys121 (Feb 20, 2008)

somebodys got to post some photos


----------



## langeberg (Feb 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by johnnys121_@Oct 1 2008, 05:51 PM~11748666
> *somebodys got to post some photos
> *


x2


----------



## supreme82 (Jun 25, 2008)

how about getting something started after the show at whittier high school on NOV 8th. its a fund raiser for the school,the cops shouldnt trip


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by supreme82_@Oct 1 2008, 07:13 PM~11754570
> *how about getting something started after the show at whittier high school on NOV 8th. its a fund raiser for the school,the cops shouldnt trip
> *


Wrong side of Whittier, Pico cops don't play....


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by G2G_Al_@Oct 1 2008, 07:39 PM~11754913
> *Wrong side of Whittier, Pico cops don't play....
> *


yea here's a quote from one of the sheriff's finest out there when they flashed their spotlights on me and pulled along side of me after a long nite of cruisin, he yelled "get the fuck outta here!" :uh:


----------



## phatandlovingit (Jan 6, 2008)

hno: :nono:


----------



## supreme82 (Jun 25, 2008)

sounds like leaving the show might be just as bad as cruising :0


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)




----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by supreme82_@Oct 1 2008, 07:13 PM~11754570
> *how about getting something started after the show at Whittier high school on NOV 8th. its a fund raiser for the school,the cops shouldn't trip
> *


 *Whittier P.D. are real cool dudes. They don't mess with you if you don't mess with them. That sounds like a good idea.*


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by screwed up loco_@Oct 1 2008, 09:01 PM~11755182
> *yea here's a quote from one of the sheriff's finest out there when they flashed their spotlights on me and pulled along side of me after a long nite of cruisin, he yelled "get the fuck outta here!" :uh:
> *


 :wow: :yessad: :rant: :scrutinize: :uh: :ugh: [LOS HATERS SHERIFFS DEPT.! ]


----------



## cruisintogether (Sep 28, 2008)

hey dog I don't know what part of whittier you're talking bout but I went there last Sunday at around 8 and it was deader than dead out there and I went to where you're talking about on Whittier and gerhart there's a kmart and target there and there was no cars there no lowriders atleast not even any donks so I don't know carnal you might wanna go out there again and do some more research I mean unless I just went at the wrong time but if that's the case the post some hours of operation LOL me intiendes? Anyway let me know if I'm wrong dog, holla!!!!!!












UNITED STYLES
~ Lowrider Familia ~
cruisin' together


----------



## Boy.HighClass (Apr 9, 2005)

i just washed my car so whover wants to meet up before let me know.
im about ready to take off!!!!!


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cruisintogether_@Oct 5 2008, 07:42 PM~11785534
> *hey dog I don't know what part of whittier you're talking bout but I went there last Sunday at around 8 and it was deader than dead out there and I went to where you're talking about on Whittier and gerhart there's a kmart and target there and there was no cars there no lowriders atleast not even any donks so I don't know carnal you might wanna go out there again and do some more research I mean unless I just went at the wrong time but if that's the case the post some hours of operation LOL me intiendes? Anyway let me know if I'm wrong dog, holla!!!!!!
> UNITED STYLES
> ~ Lowrider Familia ~
> ...


 :0


----------



## cruisintogether (Sep 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 79caddyman_@Oct 5 2008, 05:58 PM~11785653
> *i just washed my car so whover wants to meet up before let me know.
> im about ready to take off!!!!!
> *


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cruisintogether_@Oct 5 2008, 06:42 PM~11785534
> *hey dog I don't know what part of whittier you're talking bout but I went there last Sunday at around 8 and it was deader than dead out there and I went to where you're talking about on Whittier and gerhart there's a kmart and target there and there was no cars there no lowriders atleast not even any donks so I don't know carnal you might wanna go out there again and do some more research I mean unless I just went at the wrong time but if that's the case the post some hours of operation LOL me intiendes? Anyway let me know if I'm wrong dog, holla!!!!!!
> UNITED STYLES
> ~ Lowrider Familia ~
> ...



YEAH BRO ITS BEEN THAT WAY FOR THE PAST COUPLE OF WEEKS.. AINT NOTHIN GOIN DOWN OVER THERE CUZ THE COPS ARE ALREADY IN THE PARKING LOT WAITING FOR CRUISERS TO SHOW UP.. I STOPPED BY LAST NIGHT AND IT WAS SUPER DEAD.. SADLY I THINK ITS GONNA BE THAT WAY FOR A WHILE..:angry: YOU KNOW WHAT IM SAYIN.. WE NEED TO COME UP WITH SOMETHING THOUGH...


----------



## FORBIDDEN PASSION (May 9, 2008)

I HAVE BEEN HITTIN PICO 4 ABOUT 4MONTH'S AND AS LONG AS NO ONE IS TRIPPIN THE COP'S ARE KOO BUT IT'S A DAY THING NOT A NIGHT THING SO THAT COULD BE WHY IT'S AT WHITTIER AND ROSEMEAD AT THE IN&OUT PARKING LOT


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

why don't u hit up PINE ST in downtown long beach?
on friday and saturday nights its packed with fine lookin hynas hittin the clubs and people cruizin.


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FORBIDDEN PASSION_@Oct 7 2008, 07:29 PM~11806649
> *I HAVE BEEN HITTIN PICO 4 ABOUT 4MONTH'S AND AS LONG AS NO ONE IS TRIPPIN THE COP'S ARE KOO BUT IT'S A DAY THING NOT A NIGHT THING SO THAT COULD BE WHY IT'S AT WHITTIER AND ROSEMEAD AT THE IN&OUT PARKING LOT
> *



THE SPOT IS DEAD FOR SURE NOW.. :angry: BUT THAT AINT GONNA STOP ME OR MY HOMIEZ FROM HITTIN THE BULLY... :biggrin: SINCE MY CARS DOWN I'M GONNA DIP WITH MY HOMIE IN HIS 83 CUTTY ON SUNDAY.... :cheesy: 

WHO EVER AINT GOIN TO VEGAS WE SHOULD MEET UP THEN AT THAT ***IN & OUT*** ...  OR AT A GOOD TIME U KNOW... I'M GONNA POST ON THE BULLY ON SUNDAY FOR SURE THEN..AROUND 5 OR 6


----------



## The wagon (Sep 8, 2006)

cops are dick there i grow up there and give lowrider a harder time 
like you pass one time next time you get bust


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)

:420: :nicoderm: :420:


----------



## GOODTIMER (Jun 25, 2004)

this thread is to gang related for me :ugh:


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life (Mar 1, 2006)

the reason we can't cruise,is because people don't know how to act.there is always someone peeling out,hopping and chicks flashing.(it's cool if the chicks flash,but it causes a seen and in some cases it causes fights)if people would just drive around showing off there ride it would be cool.someone needs to get a cruise organized with permits or we should propose to pay a fee to be able to cruise and have a sticker or something showing that we paid the fee.

we could map out where we wanna cruise and have it all blocked off and the only way to get in,is if you paid the fee.just an idea.who knows someone might try it and maybe it will work


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMER_@Oct 9 2008, 05:34 AM~11820047
> *this thread is to gang related for me  :ugh:
> *


Where you been Homie???

You would know gang related :biggrin:


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by crenshaw magraw_@Oct 7 2008, 09:40 PM~11808072
> *why don't u hit up PINE ST in downtown long beach?
> on friday and saturday nights its packed with fine lookin hynas hittin the clubs and people cruizin.
> *


what time does that go down?


----------



## FORBIDDEN PASSION (May 9, 2008)

OK EVERYONE ALONG TIME AGO WE USE TO KICK BACK ON THE ROSEMEAD BRIDGE WHERE ROSEMEAD AND GALITON MEET THERE ARE NO HOMES JUST OPEN LAND EVERYONE CAN PULL OVER AND PARK WITH OUT NO ONE TRIPPING IF WHITTIER GET'S TO HOT THATS WHERE EVERYONE USE TO GO


----------



## FORBIDDEN PASSION (May 9, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c8lJXhJLNR8


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart_@Oct 9 2008, 03:49 PM~11821040
> *what time does that go down?
> *


friday nights from 8pm- 1
saturday nights same time


----------



## TIMER'S BIGOTE (Aug 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMER_@Oct 9 2008, 05:34 AM~11820047
> *this thread is to gang related for me  :ugh:
> *


 :uh: I thought you liked gang bangs? :dunno:


----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TIMER'S BIGOTE_@Oct 9 2008, 12:48 PM~11823103
> *:uh: I thought you liked gang bangs? :dunno:
> *


*OH SNAP!!! :biggrin: *


----------



## emhomie626 (Jun 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TIMER'S BIGOTE_@Oct 9 2008, 12:48 PM~11823103
> *:uh: I thought you liked gang bangs? :dunno:
> *


 :0


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)

I HEAR THE BLVD CALLIN ME!! :biggrin:


----------



## FORBIDDEN PASSION (May 9, 2008)




----------



## FORBIDDEN PASSION (May 9, 2008)




----------



## FORBIDDEN PASSION (May 9, 2008)

:worship: :worship: :worship: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: uffin: uffin: uffin:
[/quote]
 :biggrin:


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)

I WOULD LIKE TO INVITE U DOWN FOR OUR CAR SHOW IN NOV 2ND IN CANOGA PARK FOR DIA DE LOS MUERTOS ITS OUR 8TH ANNUAL AND CARS OUR $5 BUCKS AND BIKES OUR FREE IF U WANT TO JOING US U COULD SIGN UP AT WWW.MAINSTREETCANOGAPARK.ORG UNDER DIA 08 IT WOULD BE FUN ROLL IN IS AT 6:30 A.M. TO 10 A.M. AND WE WILL HAVE THE GROUP MALO PERFROM FOR US TOO SO COME ON DOWN


----------



## cruisintogether (Sep 28, 2008)

!!!!FIRME!!!! Now we got a spot, but what time to what time? We have to get this organized down to the last minute dog. That way we don't get shut down before people start rolling through, you know what I mean? But hey Sundays at in&out I'll be there in my 69 caprice big body slab. Post some hours though homie that way there's no confusion me entiendes? Anyways let me know alrato!!








UNITED STYLES
~lowrider familia~
cruising together


----------



## TOGETHER1 (Apr 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by screwed up loco_@Oct 1 2008, 08:01 PM~11755182
> *yea here's a quote from one of the sheriff's finest out there when they flashed their spotlights on me and pulled along side of me after a long nite of cruisin, he yelled "get the fuck outta here!" :uh:
> *


THAT'S FUCKED UP!!!!!!!!
ASSHOLES!!!!!!!!! :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns:


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TOGETHER1_@Oct 19 2008, 08:07 PM~11913244
> *THAT'S FUCKED UP!!!!!!!!
> ASSHOLES!!!!!!!!! :guns:  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:
> *


 :dunno: WASSUP "LIL DANNY" YOU NEED 2 GIVE ME A CALL DUDE!! U KNOW MY NUMBER!!!!!!


----------



## MR NOPAL (Feb 28, 2004)

as most of you have found out Commerce Center (target parking lot) and in n out parking lot in Pico have not worked out  so yesterday guys from several local car clubs met up on whittier blvd and talked about trying to get something jumping in East L.A. so here it goes we plan to meet at Olympic and 8th street in "back" of food 4 less (old winery road) and once pushed out of there cruise whittier to the next spot ??? so all club and solo riders are encouraged to attend and try this one more time any comments or opinions are welcome  


(please all pick up after yourselfs and no burnouts!! HOPING yes)


----------



## huero65 (Dec 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Eddie R._@Oct 20 2008, 12:39 AM~11915408
> *as most of you have found out Commerce Center (target parking lot) and in n out parking lot in Pico have not worked out   so yesterday guys from several local car clubs met up on whittier blvd and talked about trying to get something jumping in East L.A. so here it goes we plan to meet at Olympic and 8th street in "back" of food 4 less (old winery road) and once pushed out of there cruise whittier to the next spot ??? so all club and solo riders are encouraged to attend and try this one more time any comments or opinions are welcome
> (please all pick up after yourselfs and no burnouts!! HOPING yes)
> *



LA's FINEST CC. WILL BE THERE HOMMIE,

RIGHT AROUND 5 HOPEFULLY WE CAN GET IT CRACKING AGAIN, AND LIKE YOU SAID SO IF YOU WANT TO BURN OUT FIND YOUR OWN SPOT MFKS !!!!


----------



## huero65 (Dec 26, 2005)

wass up any body down for whittier this sunday ????


----------



## huero65 (Dec 26, 2005)

wass up any body down for whittier this sunday ????


----------



## FORBIDDEN PASSION (May 9, 2008)

hey everyone this is going down in montebello this weekend so right after this will hit ELA


> _Originally posted by LowriderPimps.com_@Oct 11 2008, 11:58 PM~11841781
> *here is more details on the show  it is the south side of the mall behind Macy's - basically the south side of macy's there is the parking lot and you  will see the show
> 
> 1:40 Beretta will play and they do a sweet santana cover   also Fashion show from Lowrider Pimps with the classy ladies and some zoot suits showing off the cool threads through out the day between sets.
> ...


----------



## huero65 (Dec 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FORBIDDEN PASSION_@Oct 20 2008, 03:54 PM~11921064
> *hey everyone this is going down in montebello this weekend so right after this will hit ELA
> *



thats right, those are the plans hommie,

hopefully we can see everyone after the show, roll down to ELA !!!!!


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Eddie R._@Oct 20 2008, 12:39 AM~11915408
> *as most of you have found out Commerce Center (target parking lot) and in n out parking lot in Pico have not worked out   so yesterday guys from several local car clubs met up on whittier blvd and talked about trying to get something jumping in East L.A. so here it goes we plan to meet at Olympic and 8th street in "back" of food 4 less (old winery road) and once pushed out of there cruise whittier to the next spot ??? so all club and solo riders are encouraged to attend and try this one more time any comments or opinions are welcome
> (please all pick up after yourselfs and no burnouts!! HOPING yes)
> *



SOUNDZ GOOD BRO... THE COPS CRACKED DOWN BOTH SPOTS GACHO LAST NIGHT... THEY EVEN PULLED OVER MY HOMIE SOON AS HE LEFT THE IN&OUT PARKING LOT.. :angry: THATS GOOD THAT YOU GUYS HAVE FOUND A SPOT THOUGH.. I'LL LET MY HOMIEZ KNOW WASSUP.. IF WE KEEP THE IN&OUT SPOT A DAY THING AND POST UP AT YOUR SPOT AT NIGHT EVERYTHING SHOULD BE ALL GOOD HOMEZ.. YOU THINK? I THINK SO...


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)




----------



## FORBIDDEN PASSION (May 9, 2008)

[/quote]


----------



## 86bluemcLS (Apr 17, 2008)

ok just because summer is over does that mean put cars back in garage or is there still some action laying around i drive my 86 monte cut everyday driver and if everybody say lowriding is only for summer i have to get another car now =( let me know uf anything happens i am bored on weekends now


----------



## FORBIDDEN PASSION (May 9, 2008)

REAL RIDAZ RIDE ALL THE TIME  :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FORBIDDEN PASSION_@Oct 21 2008, 12:26 PM~11929766
> *REAL RIDAZ RIDE ALL THE TIME    :biggrin:
> *


----------



## QUEEN OF LOWRIDING (Sep 16, 2005)

I was in montebello park saw a couple clubs crusieing during the day the cops no where in montebello


----------



## 86bluemcLS (Apr 17, 2008)

ok put me in the catagorey well some1 let me know what's going on this weekend my monte been out for a month and about 2 b out this week i bent and cracked 1 arm and my hommie just made me another 1 so what's up



> _Originally posted by FORBIDDEN PASSION_@Oct 21 2008, 11:26 AM~11929766
> *REAL RIDAZ RIDE ALL THE TIME    :biggrin:
> *


x2 lol


----------



## MR NOPAL (Feb 28, 2004)

where's jesse from LIMITED C.C. at with that cadi doing 50" inches stuck u better be at olympic and 8th on Sunday i hear somebody is looking for U !!! :biggrin:


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)




----------



## lastminute (May 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by QUEEN OF LOWRIDING_@Oct 21 2008, 01:01 PM~11930197
> *I was in montebello park saw a couple clubs crusieing during the day the cops no where in montebello
> *


I cruised from E.L.A to Pico at around 6p.m. and I only saw a club at Montebello park, another club at a parking lot in Montello and another club at a restaurant in Montebello. There seems to be more cars and places to kick it at in Montebello!  Pico was dead at that time though.


----------



## FORBIDDEN PASSION (May 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Eddie R._@Oct 21 2008, 08:59 PM~11936493
> *where's jesse from LIMITED C.C. at with that cadi doing 50" inches stuck u better be at olympic and 8th on Sunday i hear somebody is looking for U !!! :biggrin:
> *




WHATS UP HOMIE SOMEONE IS CALLIN YOU OUT :roflmao: :nicoderm:


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)

SO WASSUP GENTE WHATS GOIN DOWN THIS SUNDAY WE GONNA MEET UP? WHATS THE BEST TIME FOR EVERYONE?? 4,5,6???


----------



## lastminute (May 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bluebyrd86_@Oct 22 2008, 09:42 PM~11946813
> *SO WASSUP GENTE WHATS GOIN DOWN THIS SUNDAY WE GONNA MEET UP? WHATS THE BEST TIME FOR EVERYONE?? 4,5,6???
> *


Anytime after the toy drive at the Montebello Town Center. I think every1 should meet at the Montebello Town Center and take it from there. Any1 that doesn't want to support and/or attend the toy drive I guess just show up at about 4 on the opposite side of the mall and go from there. :dunno: What do you guys think?


----------



## MR NOPAL (Feb 28, 2004)

we wont be able to make it to montebello show but will be posting up at Olympic and 8th around 5pm


----------



## huero65 (Dec 26, 2005)

a few of our members where talking with some people from LA CARTEL,AND STRICTLY FAMILY, ABOUT MEETING UP AT THE FOOD 4LESS ON OLYMPIC AROUND 5 PM, AND JUST TAKE IT FROM THERE !!!


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by huero65_@Oct 23 2008, 12:06 AM~11948751
> *a  few of our members where talking with some people from  LA CARTEL,AND STRICTLY FAMILY,  ABOUT MEETING UP AT  THE FOOD 4LESS ON OLYMPIC AROUND 5 PM,  AND JUST TAKE IT FROM THERE !!!
> *


----------



## FORBIDDEN PASSION (May 9, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin: IM DOWN 4 THE SHOW & THE CRUISE! :biggrin:


----------



## EL WICKED (Jun 24, 2008)

MONTEBELLO IS THE SPOT! COPS ARE COOL I YOUR JUST CRUISING THEY ARE STARTING TO WELCOME MORE AND MORE LOWRIDER EVENTS LIKE AT THE MONTEBELLO MALL THIS WEEKEND AND LAST MONTH THEY CLOSED OUT WHITTIER TO HAVE AND LIL CAR SHOW


----------



## C.E.O of LIMITED (Nov 9, 2005)

WELL LIMITED CC WILL BE THERE WE WILL SPECTATE THIS SUNDAY AND BRING A CAR OR TWO TO SUPPORT THE STREET CRUISE AND KICKBACK SEE ALL YOU PAISANOS OUT THERE AND ILL BE LOOKING FOR THAT BLUE CUTLASS FROM LA CARTEL THATS A REAL CHIPPERRRRRRRRRRRRRRR


----------



## MR NOPAL (Feb 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by C.E.O of LIMITED_@Oct 23 2008, 01:08 PM~11953165
> *WELL LIMITED CC WILL BE THERE WE WILL SPECTATE THIS SUNDAY AND BRING A CAR OR TWO TO SUPPORT THE STREET CRUISE AND KICKBACK SEE ALL YOU PAISANOS OUT THERE AND ILL BE LOOKING FOR THAT BLUE CUTLASS FROM LA CARTEL THATS A REAL CHIPPERRRRRRRRRRRRRRR
> *



sorry we dont hop :biggrin: we just look good


----------



## C.E.O of LIMITED (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Eddie R._@Oct 23 2008, 01:25 PM~11953395
> *sorry we dont hop :biggrin:  we just look good
> 
> 
> ...


LIKE I SAID CHIPEER


----------



## huero65 (Dec 26, 2005)

chippers or no chipperslets just come out and have a time,

sunday at olympic, and 8th at 5 pm, spread the word,and lets make it happen !!!


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)




----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

:420:


----------



## C.E.O of LIMITED (Nov 9, 2005)

WHERES SAMMY AT FROM LAS FIEST THE MAD HOPPER


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by huero65_@Oct 23 2008, 10:42 PM~11959102
> *chippers or no chipperslets just come out and have a time,
> 
> sunday at olympic, and 8th at 5 pm,  spread the word,and lets make it happen !!!
> *


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)

TTMFT!! :biggrin:


----------



## huero65 (Dec 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by C.E.O of LIMITED_@Oct 24 2008, 08:25 AM~11961171
> *WHERES SAMMY AT FROM LAS FIEST THE MAD HOPPER
> *


 that fool is chilling, but he'll be out there on sunday


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)

uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

IVE ALLWAYS WANTED TO RIDE THERE 

SO IS IT GOING DOWN TOMORROW POST SOME UPDATED INFO


----------



## MR NOPAL (Feb 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ZENITH WIREWHEELS_@Oct 25 2008, 02:28 PM~11971640
> *IVE ALLWAYS WANTED TO RIDE THERE
> 
> SO IS IT GOING DOWN TOMORROW POST SOME UPDATED INFO
> *



Olympic & 8th in the back of food 4 less around 5pm


----------



## Mr. Lo Lo (Nov 18, 2004)




----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Eddie R._@Oct 25 2008, 04:10 PM~11971795
> *Olympic & 8th in the back of food 4 less around 5pm
> *


WHAT TIME DOES THE CRUSIN START


----------



## MR NOPAL (Feb 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ZENITH WIREWHEELS_@Oct 25 2008, 03:41 PM~11971933
> *WHAT TIME DOES THE CRUSIN START
> *


plan is after we get departed :biggrin: from food4less everyone cruise togother down Whittier Blvd into Montebello


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Eddie R._@Oct 26 2008, 01:49 AM~11974630
> *plan is after we get departed :biggrin: from food4less everyone cruise togother down Whittier Blvd into Montebello
> *


IT WAS COOL KICKIN IT WITH YA TONITE IT WAS A NICE NIGHT

NEXT TIME WE SHOULD ALL WAIT AT THE FOOD FOR LESS A LITTLE LONGER OR SET A SPECIFIC TIME TO ROLL


----------



## huero65 (Dec 26, 2005)

it was cool out there today , we had a few clubs out there representing,

we had individuals ,la cartel, majestics, strictly family, and a few solo riders, and well the point is that we had it cracking, and we hope to see more of you out there,

so that is the plan next week same spot food4less on olympic, and 8th,

at 5pm, remember its the parkinglot, behind the food4less

so come on people lets get this going,

its all about the tradition, so lets help keep it alive


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

ttt :thumbsup:


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

ANOTHER THING THAT WILL HELP THIS BUILD UP IS PICS


----------



## huero65 (Dec 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ZENITH WIREWHEELS_@Oct 27 2008, 12:06 AM~11981757
> *ANOTHER THING THAT WILL HELP THIS BUILD UP IS PICS
> *


 dam your right hommie, we didnt have a camera with us, but well have one handy for next week,

the only problem we had was one of the hommies from true memories, got pulled over for talking on the cell phone, and inpeding traffic, goning 18mph,

but other thant that everything went well, shit the jura even told him, they dont mind us crusing just as long as we keep it at the right seep limit


----------



## MR NOPAL (Feb 28, 2004)

cool night forgot the camera too, nice to see everyone out there
that big body from individuals is dangerous :biggrin: the motha gets up and its clean :thumbsup:


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

WE PASSED A FEW COPS ON THE BLVD ASND THEY JUST LOOKED 

I HAD MY CAMERA BUT WAS SO BIZZY HAVIN FUN AND FIXIN CARS I FORGOT


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Eddie R._@Oct 27 2008, 01:20 AM~11981807
> *cool night forgot the camera too, nice to see everyone out there
> that big body from individuals is dangerous :biggrin: the motha gets up and its clean :thumbsup:
> *


THANKS AND I WAS SINGLE FOR THE NIGHT FOUND OUT WHEN I GOT HOME ONE MOTOR HAD GONE OUT
I WISH SOMEONE WOULD HAVE GOT SOME PICS  BUT ALL IN ALL IT WAS FUN

WERE FILMING THE LOW LIFE THIS COMMING SUNDAY SO ILL BE OUT THERE AFTER THAT FOR SURE THEM TACOS WERE THE BOMB REMINDED ME OF HOME


----------



## huero65 (Dec 26, 2005)

lets all help spread the word, for next week and the week after and so on !!!!!


----------



## C.E.O of LIMITED (Nov 9, 2005)

LIMITED CC WAS OUT THERE WITH A FEW CARS BUT I GUESS WE WERENT RECOGNISED BUT WE WERE THER ONE HOUR AFTER EVERYBODY LEFT AND THE COPS CAME KICKED US OUT OF OUR MEETING


----------



## MR NOPAL (Feb 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by C.E.O of LIMITED_@Oct 27 2008, 09:39 AM~11983466
> *LIMITED CC WAS OUT THERE WITH A FEW CARS BUT I GUESS WE WERENT RECOGNISED BUT WE WERE THER ONE HOUR AFTER EVERYBODY LEFT AND THE COPS CAME  KICKED US OUT OF OUR MEETING
> *


REALLY I DONT REMEMBER THAT PINOCHIO :nono: :nono:


----------



## 80 olds (Oct 14, 2004)

The Family had a good time was cool and look forward to next sunday....


----------



## supreme82 (Jun 25, 2008)

DAMN MISSED A GOOD ONE. WENT TO MO.VAL. ONLY A FEW RIDES BUT STILL MADE THE BEST OF IT. HOPE TO BE OUT THERE THIS SUN :biggrin:


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)

DAM COULDNT MAKE IT LAST SUNDAY.. I WAS GETTIN TOO PEDO AT THE TRUE MEMORIES CAR SHOW :biggrin: ... BE OUT THERE NEXT SUNDAY AND THE FOLLOWING SUNDAYS HOMIE'S WE KEEPIN THIS THING MOVIN...


----------



## babyshack (Nov 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Eddie R._@Oct 27 2008, 03:32 PM~11986017
> *REALLY I DONT REMEMBER THAT PINOCHIO :nono:  :nono:
> *


lol u guys left a hr.b 4 u guys should had stay'd for the after party


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)

TTMFT AINT NO STOPPIN US NOW!!!


----------



## huero65 (Dec 26, 2005)

thats right its going down every sunday, whittier blvd


----------



## LA COUNTY (Apr 9, 2004)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MR NOPAL (Feb 28, 2004)

OLYMPIC & 8TH back of food4less 5pm 

to the top :biggrin:


----------



## FORBIDDEN PASSION (May 9, 2008)




----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)

:nicoderm: TTT PEEPS!


----------



## huero65 (Dec 26, 2005)

wazz up can we get a roll call, for every one thats down to roll for this sunday !!!


----------



## MR NOPAL (Feb 28, 2004)

U know we're there


----------



## Boy.HighClass (Apr 9, 2005)




----------



## huero65 (Dec 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Eddie R._@Oct 28 2008, 11:53 PM~12002672
> *
> 
> 
> ...



ANY ONE ELSE ??


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)

<span style=\'font-family:Impact\'>ME AND MY BRO IN-LAW WILL SHOW UP IN THE 83 CUTTY... :cheesy: BUT IF I GET MY RIDE READY BY SUNDAY I'LL BE OUT THERE WITH "RETURN OF THE MACK 83" :biggrin: </span>


----------



## javy71 (Jul 19, 2005)

Could'nt make it to food 4 less at 5:00, but we still cruised the blvd from 5:30-------7:00. KINGS OF KINGS will be out there again on sunday


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by javy71_@Oct 29 2008, 12:57 AM~12002886
> *Could'nt make it to food 4 less at 5:00, but we still cruised the blvd from 5:30-------7:00. KINGS OF KINGS will be out there again on sunday
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## babyshack (Nov 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by huero65_@Oct 28 2008, 11:51 PM~12002358
> *wazz up can we get a roll call,  for every one thats down  to roll for this sunday !!!
> *


----------



## MR NOPAL (Feb 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by babyshack_@Oct 29 2008, 12:38 PM~12006739
> *
> 
> 
> ...


is ur palmdale chapter going to be there we heard they :biggrin: where having issues :biggrin:


----------



## supreme82 (Jun 25, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)




----------



## babyshack (Nov 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Eddie R._@Oct 29 2008, 05:41 PM~12008825
> *is ur palmdale chapter going to be there we heard they :biggrin: where having issues :biggrin:
> *


:biggrin: they'll stop bye when they come home from breaking fools off in s.d


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)

WHO ELSE COMMIN DOWN TO REPRESENT? CALLIN ALL CAR CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERZ 8TH & OLYMPIC 5:00PM!!! :biggrin:


----------



## huero65 (Dec 26, 2005)

ttmft :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)

ITS OFFICIAL THIS SUNDAY!! 










:worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## lastminute (May 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bluebyrd86_@Oct 30 2008, 12:07 AM~12012552
> *ITS OFFICIAL THIS SUNDAY!!
> 
> 
> ...


So its going down next year on...........01/02/09????? :dunno:


----------



## BONES_712 (Nov 2, 2006)

I WANNA HIT IT UP ON DAY WITH MY TRIKE :cheesy: ONE DAY


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lastminute_@Oct 29 2008, 11:12 PM~12012570
> *So its going down next year on...........01/02/09????? :dunno:
> *



FIXED IT BRO..


----------



## lastminute (May 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bluebyrd86_@Oct 30 2008, 12:15 AM~12012590
> *FIXED IT BRO..
> *


THANKS!!! Just looking out! Don't wanna get the fellas confused! Nice pic on the flyer! :thumbsup:


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lastminute_@Oct 29 2008, 11:17 PM~12012603
> *THANKS!!! Just looking out! Don't wanna get the fellas confused! Nice pic on the flyer! :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## C.E.O of LIMITED (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Eddie R._@Oct 29 2008, 04:41 PM~12008825
> *is ur palmdale chapter going to be there we heard they :biggrin: where having issues :biggrin:
> *


THESE ARE THE ISSUES</span>


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

GOT 2 WORK THIS SUNDAY, WILL CRUISE THE NEXT SUNDAY THOUGH ! :biggrin:


----------



## MR NOPAL (Feb 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by C.E.O of LIMITED_@Oct 30 2008, 08:33 AM~12014306
> *THESE ARE THE ISSUES</span>
> *



:uh: :0


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)

TTT!  :biggrin:


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)




----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)




----------



## MR NOPAL (Feb 28, 2004)

we ReAdY


----------



## huero65 (Dec 26, 2005)

most def. we are ready, just hoping it doesnt rain !!!!


----------



## huero65 (Dec 26, 2005)

GOT TO GIVE IT UP FOR ALL THE HOMMIES WHO CAME OUT TONIGHT,,
IT TURNED OUT PRETTY WELL, AND WE'LL SEE YOU VATOS OUT THERE 
AGAIN NEXT WEEK !!!!


----------



## MR NOPAL (Feb 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by huero65_@Nov 2 2008, 11:39 PM~12044202
> *GOT TO GIVE IT UP FOR ALL THE HOMMIES WHO CAME OUT TONIGHT,,
> IT TURNED OUT PRETTY WELL, AND WE'LL SEE YOU VATOS OUT THERE
> AGAIN NEXT WEEK !!!!
> *


a homie post some pics I forgot my camera again :twak:


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS (Jun 27, 2006)

COULDN'T MAKE IT THIS WEEKEND BUT SURE WILL NEXT WEEKEND :biggrin:


----------



## jestersixfour (Jan 13, 2004)




----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)

SO WASSUP PEEPS WE GONNA MAKE IT HAPPEN AGAIN THIS SUNDAY? CUZ U KNOW THE BLVD'S CALLIN ALL OF US....


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)

<~~~LOCATION BACK OF FOOD 4 LESS 8TH & OLYMPIC~~~>








:worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

*C U THERE *


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)




----------



## richie562 (Oct 18, 2006)




----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

ILL BE IN A BLUE BMW 5 SERIES. IM NOT A RICER & DONT DO BURNOUTS SO DONT GIMMIE A HARD TIME! :cheesy:


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by screwed up loco_@Nov 5 2008, 01:25 AM~12067199
> *ILL BE IN A BLUE BMW 5 SERIES. IM NOT A RICER & DONT DO BURNOUTS SO DONT GIMMIE A HARD TIME!  :cheesy:
> *


  
SEE YA THERE BRO...


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## BOXER 323 (Nov 5, 2008)

*DOG MAN DA BLVD IS ALWAYS GONNA BE CRACKIN ALWAYS HAS AND ALWAYS WILL BE. UNLESS YOU GUYS FUCK IT UP FOR EVERYONE ELSE SO ANOTHER WORDS ACT RITE N DON'T FUCK IT UP EVEN THOUGH YOU WANNA GET TRIGGER (SWITCHES) HAPPY THEN TRY TO CONTROL YOURSELF. MEMBER PO-POS :angry: ARE DOING THEIR JOBS*


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)

:ugh: :ugh: :ugh: :ugh:


----------



## MR NOPAL (Feb 28, 2004)




----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)

TTMFT PEEPZ!! :biggrin:


----------



## 49 BOMBA (Oct 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BOXER 323_@Nov 5 2008, 03:18 AM~12067415
> *DOG MAN DA BLVD IS ALWAYS GONNA BE CRACKIN ALWAYS HAS AND ALWAYS WILL BE. UNLESS YOU GUYS FUCK IT UP FOR EVERYONE ELSE SO ANOTHER WORDS ACT RITE N DON'T FUCK IT UP EVEN THOUGH YOU WANNA GET TRIGGER (SWITCHES) HAPPY THEN TRY TO CONTROL YOURSELF. MEMBER PO-POS :angry:  ARE DOING THEIR JOBS
> *


*


MAN WHO THE FUCK ARE YOU??? YOU NEED TO GET A LIFE BITCH...... ALL YOU DO IS TALK SHIT FUCK THE PO-POS & FUCK YOU BOXER323. MIND YOUR OWN DAMN BUSINESS MOTHER FUCKER!!!!!!! :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :angry: :angry: :angry: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun:*


----------



## ALL EYES ON ME (Jan 6, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

GREAT NOW I GOTTA BRING MY VEST ON SUNDAY :uh:


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)

<~~~LOCATION BACK OF FOOD 4 LESS 8TH & OLYMPIC~~~>







:worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)

TTMFT!! :biggrin:


----------



## huero65 (Dec 26, 2005)

YOU KNOW LA's FINEST CC WILL BE DOING THE DAM THANG !!!!!


----------



## 85 CAPRICE CP (Nov 7, 2008)

85 caprice coupe solo ridin will be there !!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by screwed up loco_@Nov 5 2008, 01:25 AM~12067199
> *ILL BE IN A BLUE BMW 5 SERIES. IM NOT A RICER & DONT DO BURNOUTS SO DONT GIMMIE A HARD TIME!  :cheesy:
> *


false statement.

pics of the 5... :uh:


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)




----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)

ITS GOIN DOWN THIS SUNDAY FO SHO! ITS CONFIRMED IM BRINGING AT LEAST TWO CAR LOADS OF HINAS.... :biggrin: LETS MAKE IT HAPPEN PEEPS!


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart_@Nov 7 2008, 04:05 PM~12092888
> *false statement.
> 
> pics of the 5...  :uh:
> *


:uh:

DID U ROLL?

AYE COULDNT MAKE IT :angry:


----------



## ALL EYES ON ME (Jan 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Eddie R._@Nov 3 2008, 02:11 AM~12044584
> *a homie post some pics I forgot my camera again :twak:
> *


SO DID U TAKE UR CAMERA THIS WEEK :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)

SO WASSUP PEEPS WE GONNA MAKE IT HAPPEN THIS SUNDAY? THINK WE SHOULD MEET UP A LIL EARLIER CUZ ITS GETTIN COLD OUT THERE 4 REALZ YOU KNOW WHAT IM SAYIN...  WHAT YOU GUYS THINK? I'M DOWN FOR WHATEVER THOUGH...


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)

:nicoderm:


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## FORBIDDEN PASSION (May 9, 2008)

what happend to all the ridaz :twak:  :nono: hno: :werd: :loco:


----------



## MR NOPAL (Feb 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FORBIDDEN PASSION_@Nov 17 2008, 12:34 PM~12180884
> *what happend to all the ridaz  :twak:    :nono:  hno:  :werd:  :loco:
> *



saw you guys pass thru whittier we where having a meeting, thought you guys where rolling to the spot  :dunno:


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FORBIDDEN PASSION_@Nov 17 2008, 12:34 PM~12180884
> *what happend to all the ridaz  :twak:    :nono:  hno:  :werd:  :loco:
> *



<span style=\'font-family:Impact\'>WASSUP BRO.. I WOULD OF BEEN OUT THERE BUT I WAS ROLLIN WITH MY CUNADO IN HIS CUTTY AND HIS RIDE WAS ACTIN UP SO WE DIDNT EVEN GET TO MAKE IT... :angry: BUT MY RIDE JUST GOT OUT THE MECHANICS AND I'LL BE ON THE BLVD THIS SUNDAY IN "RETURN OF THE MACK" BRO.. LETS HIT IT THIS SUNDAY HOMEZ STR8 UP... :biggrin: </span>


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## chapsss88 (Jan 18, 2008)

What spot do u guys hit up after the food4less gets turned out,lmk was looking for the trail of rides around 6:30 sunday. Going up and down olympic and whittier, looking for some action!


----------



## FORBIDDEN PASSION (May 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Eddie R._@Nov 17 2008, 01:15 PM~12181796
> *saw you guys pass thru whittier we where having a meeting, thought you guys where rolling to the spot    :dunno:
> *



yeah dogg was out for a bit i hit up ELA and LA but not to many ridaz out there seen some guyz in montebello but thats it


----------



## FORBIDDEN PASSION (May 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bluebyrd86_@Nov 17 2008, 07:44 PM~12185935
> *<span style=\'font-family:Impact\'>WASSUP BRO.. I WOULD OF BEEN OUT THERE BUT I WAS ROLLIN WITH MY CUNADO IN HIS CUTTY AND HIS RIDE WAS ACTIN UP SO WE DIDNT EVEN GET TO MAKE IT... :angry: BUT  MY RIDE JUST GOT OUT THE MECHANICS AND I'LL BE ON THE BLVD THIS SUNDAY IN "RETURN OF THE MACK" BRO.. LETS HIT IT THIS SUNDAY HOMEZ STR8 UP... :biggrin: </span>
> *


yeah dogg im down let me know on friday whats up got some hinas going out there to you know whats up  :biggrin:


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FORBIDDEN PASSION_@Nov 18 2008, 09:31 AM~12189808
> *yeah dogg im down let me know on friday whats up got some hinas going out there to you know whats up   :biggrin:
> *



LETS DO IT THAN A, I'M THERE HOMEZ... GOOD LOOKIN OUT


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)

SO WASSUP PEEPS WHOS HITTIN THE BLVD THIS SUNDAY?? I KNOW THERES THE SUSPECT CC TOY DRIVE BUT THATS IN THE MORNING/AFTERNOON... THE REAL BLVD RIDERZ WILL BE OUT THIS SUNDAY SO LETS MAKE IT HAPPEN...


----------



## BIGSINNER (May 16, 2005)

whats the rite time 2 b there.4 take off.im down .n willing 2 ride


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)




----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

:biggrin: IM DOWN 2 TAKE MY RANFLA OUT 4 A CRUIZE  , IS ANYBODY EVER GOING 2 POST ANY PIC ??? :dunno:


----------



## MR NOPAL (Feb 28, 2004)

alright gente this is how it goes down,..everyone meets up in back of food4less on olympic and 8th around 5-530pm we kick it big parking lot to 3wheel or hop once everyone gets there we all park relax then roll out togother to whittier blvd ending up at autozone parking lot in montebello


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Eddie R._@Nov 20 2008, 09:51 AM~12209979
> *alright gente this is how it goes down,..everyone meets up in back of food4less on olympic and 8th around 5-530pm we kick it big parking lot to 3wheel or hop once everyone gets there we all park relax then roll out togother to whittier blvd ending up at autozone parking lot in montebello
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)

HERES THE FOOD 4 LESS ADDRESS GENTE..... 

3654 E Olympic Blvd, Los Angeles, CA‎ ,90023

8TH/OLYMPIC

(BACK OF FOOD 4 LESS)


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)

TTMFT! ALRIGHT PEEPS LETS GET A CAMERA OUT THERE THIS SUNDAY... :biggrin:


----------



## CHENTEX3 (Aug 31, 2005)

:420: :thumbsup:


----------



## MR NOPAL (Feb 28, 2004)

some pics


----------



## Lady Eastlos (Nov 22, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## MR NOPAL (Feb 28, 2004)

OOOHHH GOT TO GO TO WORK FINISH LATER :0


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)

IT WAS GOOD TIMES OUT THERE LAST NIGHT.... THERE WAS A GANG OF CARS NOTHIN BUT LOLO'S LIKE ITS SUPPOSED TO BE....


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Eddie R._@Nov 24 2008, 02:41 PM~12244494
> *some pics
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

let's see if some of you can make are toy drive. maybe this week old memories eastside can make it.


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

WHERES ALL THE HYNAS????????????? :dunno:


----------



## FORBIDDEN PASSION (May 9, 2008)

WE ARE HAVING A PICNIC FOR PECKERS FAMILY. SUNDAY NOV. 30, 08 TRAFFIC WILL SUPPLY EVERYTHING. PLEASE LET US KNOW WHO CAN COME SO WE CAN BUY FOOD ACCORDINGLY. ALL DONATIONS WILL BE FOR HIS FAMILY. IT HAS BEEN A VERY ROUGH YEAR FOR HIM. WE APPRECIATE ALL OF YOUR SUPPORT. THANK YOU. TRAFFIC FAMILY 



REPOSTED FOR THE TRAFFIC FAMILY :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel: 

MAY GOD BE WITH PECKER AND HIS FAMILY


----------



## MR NOPAL (Feb 28, 2004)

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/8AGW8aGPVaE&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/8AGW8aGPVaE&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## MR NOPAL (Feb 28, 2004)

Sammy AKA (SHREK) :biggrin: going at it from L.A.'s FINEST C.C.


----------



## MR NOPAL (Feb 28, 2004)

VALLEY LIFE C.C.


----------



## MR NOPAL (Feb 28, 2004)

STRICTLY FAMILY C.C.


----------



## MR NOPAL (Feb 28, 2004)

CLASSIFIED C.C.


----------



## MR NOPAL (Feb 28, 2004)

SAMMY from LA'S FINEST C.C. against LOST ANGELS C.C. grand prix, SHREK got them.


----------



## MR NOPAL (Feb 28, 2004)

US


----------



## emhomie626 (Jun 19, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)




----------



## FORBIDDEN PASSION (May 9, 2008)

quote=El Aztec Pride,Nov 23 2008, 12:26 PM~12235947]
<span style='color:blue'>EVERY FRIDAY NIGHT AT: 
ART'S the ART of BURGERS
11629 VALLEY BLVD
EL MONTE, CA 
TIME: 6:30-?

50/50 RAFFLE & MORE!!

COME HANG OUT ON FRIDAY NIGHT & SUPPORT THE CAR CLUB!!! GRAB A GOOD ASS BURGER & HAVE SOME DRINKS!! OR YUR "OWN" DRINKS" LOL! MEMBER PICK UP YUR OWN TRASH SO WE CAN KEEP THESE CRUISE NIGHTS GOING!!
[/quote]


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

> quote=El Aztec Pride,Nov 23 2008, 12:26 PM~12235947]
> :thumbsup: ORALE BIG "JIMBO" LOCO!!! ITS GONNA HAPPEN LIKE DA BIG HOMMIE "CHOLO" SAID!!! HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH!!!


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FORBIDDEN PASSION_@Nov 25 2008, 09:28 AM~12252783
> *WE ARE HAVING A PICNIC FOR PECKERS FAMILY. SUNDAY NOV. 30, 08 TRAFFIC WILL SUPPLY EVERYTHING. PLEASE LET US KNOW WHO CAN COME SO WE CAN BUY FOOD ACCORDINGLY. ALL DONATIONS WILL BE FOR HIS FAMILY. IT HAS BEEN A VERY ROUGH YEAR FOR HIM. WE APPRECIATE ALL OF YOUR SUPPORT. THANK YOU. TRAFFIC FAMILY
> 
> REPOSTED FOR THE TRAFFIC FAMILY :angel:  :angel:  :angel:  :angel:  :angel:
> ...



:angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## 80 olds (Oct 14, 2004)

Let keep it up out there...

hope to see everyone out there sunday.....


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)

WASSUP PEEPS LETS MAKE IT HAPPEN THIS TURKEY DAY WEEKEND... CALLIN ALL CAR CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERZ!! ITS TIME TO REP ON THE BLVD SUNDAY! YOU KNOW WHAT IM SAYIN...


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)




----------



## cruisintogether (Sep 28, 2008)

WHATS UP TO ALL MY LOWRIDING FAMILIA IM POSTING THIS CUZ I NEED SOME HELP I GOT A 69 CAPRICE THATS BEEN SITTING FOR A MINUTE DE TO THE FACT THAT THE A ARM BUSHINGS NEED TO BE REPLACED I ALREADY BOUGHT THE BUSHINGS BUT NOW IM HAVING TROUBLE FINDING SOMEWHERE THAT WILL PUT THEM ON BECAUSE THEY DONT SERVICE CARS THAT ARE LOWERED OR ON SPOKES WITH KNOCK OFFS BASICALLY NO ENE HAS NO LOVE FOR THE LOWRIDING GENTE LOL BUT SERIO IM LOOKING FOR SOMEONE THAT CAN EITHER PUT THEM ON FOR ME OR THAT KNOWS WHERE I CAN GET THEM PUT ON BUT KEEP IN MIND IM ON A BUDGET AND CANT REALLY STRETCH MY CASH RITENOW CAUSE OF XMAS AND MY DAMN KIDS LOL JK BUT FOR REAL I WAS ALSO WONDERING IF ANYBODY IS INTERESTED IN MAYBE TRADING A BIG BODY CADI OR SOMETHING ELSE FOR MY CAPRICE ITS A 69 V8 350 RUNS STRONG HAS SMALL OIL LEAK CAUSE THE VALVE COVER GASKETS NEED TO BE REPLACED BUT I GOT THOSE TOO JUST NEED TO BE PUT ON LIKE I SAID THE BUSHINGS NEED TO BE REPLACED WHICH I ALREADY HAVE AND IT NEEDS SOME TIRES OTHER THAN THOSE FEW THINGS ITS PRETTY CLEAN IT HAS BRANDNEW GUTS ALL VINYL WITH NEW DASH AND CARPET TOO I GOT AN INDASH IN IT WITH 6x9's TWEETERS AND TWO ROCKFORD FOSGATE P1 PUNCH 10" SUBS POWER WINDOWS ITS A CLEAN RIDE AND I DONT REALLY WANNA GIVE IT UP BUT I JUST CANT AFFORD TO GET THE STUFF DONE THAT IT NEEDS SO I FIGURE THERES SOMEONE THAT CAN FIX IT UP AND ROLL IT SO THATS WHY I WANT TO TRADE OT OR SLANG IT FOR 5k IF THERES ANYONE THAT HAS OFFERS GET AT ME @ [email protected] HIT ME UP IF U GOT OFFERS ORYOU KNOW SOMEWHERE I CAN GET THE WORK DONE CHEAP OYEA AND IF ANYBODY KNOWS WHERE I CAN GET SOME LLANTAS AT TOO I NEED 14's and I can't find them ANYWHERE I LIVE IN SOUTH GATE SO SOMEWHERE NOT TOO FAR PLEASE THANKS FOR READING THIS AND I HOPE I GOT SOME FIRME CARNALS OR CARNALAS OUT THERE THAT CAN HELP A HOMIE OUT ALRATO AND GRACIAS














UNITED STYLES
~lowrider familia~
Cruisin Together




69 caprice for trade or sale 5k


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## LAHABORAREA64 (May 4, 2007)

any body out tonight :nicoderm:


----------



## MR NOPAL (Feb 28, 2004)

It was happening at the autozone lot but police came in caught some foes drinking and kicked everyone out tried to regroup in back of food4less but didnt really happen next week will try it all over after the Majestics SFV Toy Drive :biggrin:


----------



## MI 71 (Aug 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Eddie R._@Nov 30 2008, 10:31 PM~12299170
> *It was happening at the autozone lot but police came in caught some foes drinking and kicked everyone out tried to regroup in back of food4less but didnt really happen next week will try it all over after the Majestics SFV Toy Drive :biggrin:
> *


yeah we showed up like at 8 and it was dead


----------



## FORBIDDEN PASSION (May 9, 2008)

> quote=El Aztec Pride,Nov 23 2008, 12:26 PM~12235947]
> <span style='color:blue'>EVERY FRIDAY NIGHT AT:
> ART'S the ART of BURGERS
> 11629 VALLEY BLVD
> ...


[/quote]

BIG HOP OFF THIS FRIDAY NGHT DONT MISS OUT 2 CLUB'S ARE GONNA GO AT IT


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Eddie R._@Nov 30 2008, 10:31 PM~12299170
> *It was happening at the autozone lot but police came in caught some foes drinking and kicked everyone out tried to regroup in back of food4less but didnt really happen next week will try it all over after the Majestics SFV Toy Drive :biggrin:
> *


THAT WAS MY CUNADO WHO GOT CAUGHT AND HE WAS DRINKING OUT OF A CUP TOO...:0 
AUTOZONE WAS GOING REAL GOOD THOUGH LAST NIGHT EVEN KOOL-AID BUSTED OUT IN THE LIFTED LIMO.....


----------



## way of life LA (Dec 1, 2008)

LOOKIN FOWARD TO HIT THE BLVD SO WERE DOSE EVERY 1 MEET AND AT WHAT TIME


----------



## LAHABORAREA64 (May 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MI 71_@Dec 1 2008, 10:07 AM~12301360
> *yeah we showed up like at 8 and it was dead
> *


WE GOT TO THE SPOT AT ABOUT 9 :dunno: NO BODY HOME


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LAHABORAREA64_@Dec 1 2008, 08:29 PM~12307126
> *WE GOT TO THE SPOT AT ABOUT 9  :dunno: NO BODY HOME
> *


COPS SHUT DOWN THE SPOT SO EVERYONE JAMMED OUT OR WENT BACK TO MEET AT 8TH & OLYMPIC.... PEOPLE BEEN SHOWIN UP EARLY LIKE 5:30-7:00 P.M (WHICH IS THE BEST TIME TO SHOW UP) AT THE AUTOZONE PARKING LOT AND THEN POST UP THERE...


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)

I SHOWED UP WITH CITYWIDE AT 8TH & OLYMPIC SPOT AT 5:30 ON SUNDAY AND NO ONE WAS AROUND (HEARD CRICKETS).. BUT WHEN I HIT THE BLVD AT THE AUTOZONE SPOT CARS WERE ALREADY POSTED... I THINK WE SHOULD ALL JUST MEET UP AT THE AUTOZONE AROUND 5:30 P.M INSTEAD... BUT REGARDLESS WE SHOULD MEET UP AT THE AUTOZONE SPOT THIS SUNDAY AFTER THE TOY DRIVES... FO SHO ITS GOIN DOWN!!


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bluebyrd86_@Dec 4 2008, 12:51 AM~12331381
> *I SHOWED UP WITH CITYWIDE AT 8TH & OLYMPIC SPOT AT 5:30 ON SUNDAY AND NO ONE WAS AROUND (HEARD CRICKETS).. BUT WHEN I HIT THE BLVD AT THE AUTOZONE SPOT CARS WERE ALREADY POSTED... I THINK WE SHOULD ALL JUST MEET UP AT THE AUTOZONE AROUND 5:30 P.M INSTEAD... BUT REGARDLESS WE SHOULD MEET UP AT THE AUTOZONE SPOT THIS SUNDAY AFTER THE TOY DRIVES... FO SHO ITS GOIN DOWN!!
> *


----------



## FORBIDDEN PASSION (May 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bluebyrd86_@Dec 1 2008, 03:41 PM~12304788
> *THAT WAS MY CUNADO WHO GOT CAUGHT AND HE WAS DRINKING OUT OF A CUP TOO...:0
> AUTOZONE WAS GOING REAL GOOD THOUGH LAST NIGHT EVEN KOOL-AID BUSTED OUT IN THE LIFTED LIMO.....
> *



WHATS UP BIG HOMIE I WAS ON MY WAY OUT WHEN I GOT THE CALL THAT THE COP'S MADE EVERYONE LEAVE WELL I'LL TRY THIS WEEKEND AND SEE WHATS UP U GONNA BE OUT THERE


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FORBIDDEN PASSION_@Dec 4 2008, 08:29 AM~12332933
> *WHATS UP BIG HOMIE I WAS ON MY WAY OUT WHEN I GOT THE CALL THAT THE COP'S MADE EVERYONE LEAVE WELL I'LL TRY THIS WEEKEND AND SEE WHATS UP U GONNA BE OUT THERE
> *


YEAH I'LL BE OUT THERE BRO AROUND 5:30 FOR SURE... YOU KNOW HOW WE DO IT HOMEZ... :biggrin:


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)

LETS MAKE IT HAPPEN PEEPS! SEE ALL YOU BLVD RIDERZ ON SUNDAY!


----------



## classicgirl (Jul 5, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)




----------



## mundo (Aug 15, 2008)

Could'nt make it this sunday. but any way, how was it


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mundo_@Dec 8 2008, 11:31 PM~12376007
> *Could'nt make it this sunday. but any way, how was it
> *


IT WENT DOWN LIKE IT DOES EVERY SUNDAY AT THE AUTOZONE ON WILCOX/WHITTIER... NOT AS MANY CARS THIS TIME BECAUSE THE RAIN DROPS SCARED OFF SOME CARS YOU KNOW... BUT THE REAL RYDERZ WERE IN THE HOUSE!!(LA'S FINEST,CITYWIDE,MAJESTICS,LA CARTEL,FANTASY LIFE,TOGETHER,BAD WAYS, Y MAS) THE COPS WERE BEING OKAY WITH US, THEY JUST DROVE BY NOT EVEN TRIPPIN....  HOPE IT DONT RAIN THIS SUNDAY(THATS WHAT THE NEWS IS SAYIN)! IF ITS NOT ALL CRAZY RAININ LETS MAKE HAPPEN AGAIN AFTER ALL THESE TOY DRIVES ON SUNDAY...


----------



## FORBIDDEN PASSION (May 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bluebyrd86_@Dec 9 2008, 01:08 PM~12380598
> *IT WENT DOWN LIKE IT DOES EVERY SUNDAY AT THE AUTOZONE ON WILCOX/WHITTIER... NOT AS MANY CARS THIS TIME BECAUSE THE RAIN DROPS SCARED OFF SOME CARS YOU KNOW... BUT THE REAL RYDERZ WERE IN THE HOUSE!!(LA'S FINEST,CITYWIDE,MAJESTICS,LA CARTEL,FANTASY LIFE,TOGETHER,BAD WAYS, Y MAS) THE COPS WERE BEING OKAY WITH US, THEY JUST DROVE BY NOT EVEN TRIPPIN....   HOPE IT DONT RAIN THIS SUNDAY(THATS WHAT THE NEWS IS SAYIN)! IF ITS NOT ALL CRAZY RAININ LETS MAKE HAPPEN AGAIN AFTER ALL THESE TOY DRIVES ON SUNDAY...
> *


THATS RIGHT HOMIE REAL RIDAZ RIDE :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## richie562 (Oct 18, 2006)

*STYLISTICS LOS ANGELES TOY DRIVE

NEW LOCATION WILL BE @ FUDDRUCKERS IN LAKEWOOD, CA.....
This SUNDAY 12/14/08
ADDRESS IS 
5229 CLARK AVE
LAKEWOOD ,CA 90712

RAIN DATE IS 12/21/08.....*


----------



## Lowridnrob (May 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FORBIDDEN PASSION_@Dec 9 2008, 05:25 PM~12382374
> *THATS RIGHT HOMIE REAL RIDAZ RIDE :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


  x2


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by way of life LA_@Dec 1 2008, 04:59 PM~12304940
> *LOOKIN FOWARD TO HIT THE BLVD  SO WERE DOSE EVERY 1 MEET AND AT WHAT TIME
> *



SUNDAYS WHITTIER BLVD AND WILCOX IN MONTEBELLO AT THE AUTOZONE PARKING LOT... WE BEEN MEETING UP AROUND 5:30-6:00 P.M AND POST UP ON THE BULLY FOR A FEW HOURS EVERY SUNDAY..... LETS KEEP THE TRADITION ALIVE HOMIEZ!


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)

:nicoderm:


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bluebyrd86_@Dec 10 2008, 02:40 AM~12387232
> *TTMFT!!
> SEE EVERYBODY OUT THERE SUNDAY AFTER THE TOY DRIVES IF IT AINT ALL CRAZY RAINING!! LETS MAKE IT HAPPEN LIKE WE ALWAYZ DO PEEPS..   *


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)




----------



## peterjm97 (Jul 27, 2008)

some real Whittier action from back in the day  


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fQbM1ceNWDg


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ofFLY18Uplk


----------



## streetlifer (Sep 21, 2007)

when dose it crack @ ELYSIAN every sunday or just some sundays?


----------



## biggiedee (Dec 9, 2008)

hope it dont rain on sunday ready to hit the blvd :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by biggiedee_@Dec 13 2008, 05:55 PM~12422675
> *hope it dont rain on sunday ready to hit the blvd  :thumbsup:  :biggrin:
> *


x2


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by peterjm97_@Dec 13 2008, 12:50 PM~12420891
> *   some real Whittier action from back in the day
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fQbM1ceNWDg
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ofFLY18Uplk
> *


----------



## raidernation (Apr 29, 2005)

Epics will be rollin'. :biggrin:


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)

TTMFT! WHO'S DOWN THIS SUNDAY GENTE? CUZ YOU KNOW ITS GONNA HAPPEN! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bluebyrd86_@Dec 17 2008, 05:10 PM~12458256
> *TTMFT! WHO'S DOWN THIS SUNDAY GENTE? CUZ YOU KNOW ITS GONNA HAPPEN!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## tonyboyscut (Apr 4, 2006)

CITY WIDE CAR CLUB WILL BE THERE ..


----------



## Lowridnrob (May 1, 2007)




----------



## MR NOPAL (Feb 28, 2004)

OK ITS THE LAST SUNDAY OF '08 LETS FINISH THE YEAR BIG BY SHOWING UP DEEP TO AUTOZONE ON WHITTIER BLVD..

(if we get kicked out regroup at the FOOD4LESS on Olympic & 8th)


----------



## peter cruz (Apr 5, 2002)

*The Blvd is no joke. Lowriders and Dubs having been keeping the Blvd jumping so if you get a chance you have to check it out. Thank God for the Blvd and those who have kept the Blvd alive. *


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)




----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)

LAST SUNDAY OF THIS YEAR ON THE BLVD!! TTMFT!! :biggrin:


----------



## tonyboyscut (Apr 4, 2006)

CITY WIDE WILL BE THERE


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)




----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

couple of the boys came out last weekend - said there were only about 6 cars around 7.30pm....

did they miss it or was everyone waiting for the new year?


----------



## Snick (Jan 7, 2007)

millenium car club will be out there for the first sunday of 09 :biggrin:


----------



## headhunter (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart_@Dec 31 2008, 08:54 AM~12568269
> *couple of the boys came out last weekend - said there were only about 6 cars around 7.30pm....
> 
> did they miss it or was everyone waiting for the new year?
> *



Went out there Drove 1 hour 15min and there were only a few cars what a waste of time.....................Well Maybe not King Taco was the Bomb


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)

THE BLVD BEEN A LIL DRY SINCE THE HOLIDAYS AND STUFF BUT THE REAL BLVD RIDERZ BEEN POSTED EVERY SUNDAY AT AUTOZONE.... DONT MATTER IF ITS 6 CARS OR 60 CARS WERE OUT TO REPRESENT ON THE BLVD EVERY SUNDAY.... LETS MAKE IT HAPPEN PEEPS..... THE L.A RIDERZ GOT THEIR THANG SO LETS DO OURS.....


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)




----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2009)

HOPPO'S HYDRAULICS WOULD LIKE TO INVITE ALL CAR CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERS FOR A AFTERNOON CRUISE IN THE CITY OF ONTARIO CALIFORNIA ON THE 24TH OF THIS MONTH. ROLE IN TIME IS 12PM TO 3PM, THIS IS A FREE EVENT SO COME AND KICK BACK AND RELAX.
HOPPOS
11195 S Central Ave.
Ontario, CA 91762
909-923-5553
LETS OPEN HIS NEW LOCATION WITH A BANG!!!!


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)

THE BLVD WAS CRACKIN LAST NIGHT AT THE SPOT... LA CARTEL,CITY WIDE, LA'S FINEST, LOST ANGELS, SUSPECTS,CLASSIFIED,FANTASY LIFE,GROUPE,OLD MEMORIES,JUST US,ELUSIVE WERE ALL IN THE HOUSE DISP3NSA WHO EVER I FORGOT TO MENTION....... IT WAS FIRME LAST NIGHT DID ANYONE TAKE FLICKS?? 

***EVERY SUNDAY WE MEET UP AT THE AUTOZONE PARKING LOT PEEPS OFF OF WHITTIER BLVD AND WILCOX IN MONTEBELLO 

SHOUT OUTS TO ALL THE REAL RIDERZ THAT ARE DOWN TO HIT THE BLVD CALLIN ALL CAR CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERZ!!


----------



## 1983REGAL (Aug 7, 2007)

Thats right hommie L.A.'S FINEST was there.
:biggrin: :cheesy:  

It was fun


----------



## javy71 (Jul 19, 2005)

Damn, now that I didn't get to go it was cracking. Last few times we were out there it was dead. Oh well theres always this weekend. See all ya there.


----------



## MR NOPAL (Feb 28, 2004)

here's what happened this past Sunday Paisa from LIMITED C.C. picking on sammy from L.A.'S FINEST C.C.
(SORRY ABOUT THE CAMERA PHONE VIDEO TO DARK)  

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/Cfy45IU7gdo&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/Cfy45IU7gdo&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## Donny Biggs (Mar 18, 2008)

I cant wait to hit it up... I am still fixin a few things.. Thank god Whittier is back!!  :biggrin: 

I just hope the popos dont mess it up again..


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Donny Biggs_@Jan 13 2009, 02:19 AM~12689347
> *I just hope the popos dont mess it up again..
> *


u can pretty much count on that sooner or later :angry:

maybe with the messed up economy and the state almost bein broke, local police agencies focus all their resources on real police work instead of scrutinizing fixed up rides that go up and down the street. wishful thinking on my part, but hey, anythings possible :dunno:


----------



## 1DOWNMEMBER (Oct 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bluebyrd86_@Jan 10 2009, 12:50 PM~12662783
> * :cheesy: "<span style=\'colorrange\'>STYLISTICS" CAR CLUB WILL DO THE THANG THIS SUNDAY LIKE BEFORE STARTING SINCE 2PM!! LOOK OUT WHITTIER HERE WE COME!!!! :biggrin:  !! :thumbsup: :yes: :yes: *


----------



## 1DOWNMEMBER (Oct 26, 2006)

WHITTIER BLVD.


TO 
THE 
TOP!!!!!


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)




----------



## 1983REGAL (Aug 7, 2007)




----------



## mundo (Aug 15, 2008)

should be a nice day for a cruise this sunday :thumbsup: :yes: :yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## lastminute (May 16, 2006)

After the Pomona Swapmeet and after the picnic at Elysian Park, then it should happening! Plus the weather has been great! :cheesy:


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lastminute_@Jan 15 2009, 10:21 PM~12719420
> *After the Pomona Swapmeet and after the picnic at Elysian Park, then it should happening! Plus the weather has been great! :cheesy:
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## 1DOWNMEMBER (Oct 26, 2006)

:cheesy:


> _Originally posted by lastminute_@Jan 15 2009, 10:21 PM~12719420
> *After the Pomona Swapmeet and after the picnic at Elysian Park, then it should happening! Plus the weather has been great! :cheesy:
> *


 :cheesy: :cheesy:   

x2!!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## javy71 (Jul 19, 2005)

whos throwing the picnic at elysian


----------



## 1983REGAL (Aug 7, 2007)

:cheesy: SEE U SUNDAY :biggrin:


----------



## chevbombs (Jan 3, 2009)

so who is rolling out this sunday? its time to take out my bomba for the firts time in long time !!!!!


----------



## MR.INC (Dec 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chevbombs_@Jan 16 2009, 06:36 PM~12727714
> *so who is rolling out this sunday?  its time to take out my bomba for the firts time in long time !!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


 Q ONDA LOCO STYLISTICS WILL BE TERE


----------



## MI 71 (Aug 30, 2004)

what happened yesterday by the time we got out there it was dead they said something happened


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MI 71_@Jan 19 2009, 03:27 PM~12750686
> *what happened yesterday by the time we got out there it was dead they said something happened
> *



YEAH WE ROLLED UP 4 CARS DEEP AND THE BLVD WAS LOOKIN DEAD.... NO COMMENT ON WHAT HAPPENED BUT YOU KNOW THE SHOW MUST GO ON.....

THIS SUNDAY PEEPS WHITTIER BLVD LETS MAKE IT HAPPEN LIKE WE ALWAYS DO!!! TU SABES GENTE!


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)

TTMFT FOR THE BLVD TONIGHT!!! :biggrin:


----------



## CHALIO (Aug 17, 2006)

Were everyone at came out here and no one out


----------



## MI 71 (Aug 30, 2004)

damn it was dead tonight i dont think its going to happen at the blvd anymore


----------



## CHALIO (Aug 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MI 71_@Jan 25 2009, 09:35 PM~12814433
> *damn it was dead tonight i dont think its going to happen at the blvd anymore
> *


X2 realllly dead tonight


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

LOL FOR REAL.....


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

yeah i gotta agree fam the last couple weeks when we do make it out there it just dont happen :dunno:


----------



## mundo (Aug 15, 2008)

It seems like more people are cruising during the day. I cruised down whittier about 2:00pm and there was quite a few cars cruising. Nobody was posted, just cruising. Maybe it will start popping more in the early spring time


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)

~~~THIS SUNDAY AUTOZONE TU SABES GENTE AROUND 5:30 WE AINT GONNA LET THIS BE A THING OF THE PAST AND WE AINT GONNA LET IT DIE~~~~  :biggrin:


----------



## MI 71 (Aug 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bluebyrd86_@Jan 27 2009, 10:20 AM~12828452
> *~~~THIS  SUNDAY AUTOZONE TU SABES GENTE AROUND 5:30 WE AINT GONNA LET THIS BE A THING OF THE PAST AND WE AINT GONNA LET IT DIE~~~~   :biggrin:
> *


we have been out there for the past two months homie and once in a while it does crack but this past weekened it was dead and we were there before you guys showed up


----------



## droppedltd (Sep 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MI 71_@Jan 28 2009, 10:45 AM~12836594
> *we have been out there for the past two months homie and once in a while it does crack but this past weekened it was dead and we were there before you guys showed up
> *


YOU GUYS NEED TO COME TO FRESNO!!!! EVERY SUNDAY BETWEEN MAY-AUGUST CRUISING IS LEGAL!!!! THEY HAVE A SHOW AT A PIZZA PLACE.....THEN THE CRUISING BEGINS!!! :biggrin:


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MI 71_@Jan 28 2009, 11:45 AM~12836594
> *we have been out there for the past two months homie and once in a while it does crack but this past weekened it was dead and we were there before you guys showed up
> *


TRUE LOL...


----------



## lastminute (May 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mundo_@Jan 27 2009, 12:39 AM~12825724
> *It seems like more people are cruising during the day. I cruised down whittier about 2:00pm and there was quite a few cars cruising. Nobody was posted, just cruising. Maybe it will start popping more in the early spring time
> *


Maybe every1 should come out earlier until they change the time again for the spring time. More people might come out.


----------



## SCLA (Apr 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by droppedltd_@Jan 28 2009, 11:15 AM~12836909
> *YOU GUYS NEED TO COME TO FRESNO!!!! EVERY SUNDAY BETWEEN MAY-AUGUST CRUISING IS LEGAL!!!! THEY HAVE A SHOW AT A PIZZA PLACE.....THEN THE CRUISING BEGINS!!! :biggrin:
> *


yea, fresnos close lol


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lastminute_@Jan 28 2009, 07:34 PM~12842103
> *Maybe every1 should come out earlier until they change the time again for the spring time. More people might come out.
> *


THATS A GOOD IDEA BRO... WASSUP GENTE WHOS DOWN TO HIT IT EARLIER CUZ YOU KNOW ME AND MY PEEPS ARE DOWN...


----------



## fresh67 (Jan 29, 2009)

what autozone do you guys meet at? i wanna go check out your cars?


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

had some of the boys go check it out too - no one was out there, but it was about 7.30pm when they made it out.

weather looks nice this weekend. 



is it happenin' or what?


----------



## fresh67 (Jan 29, 2009)

i see some people crusing but thats during the day... i remember going to el segundo one day.. i think el segundo and broadway.. it was fuckin pack but the cops came all quick... but it was just chargers and tahoes on 22's and shit.. and once people started burning rubber they cracked down on it all quick


----------



## BALLERZ INC (Oct 16, 2008)

maybe we should roll up to the bully. If we go well make it crack. wat time would be nice. we already make Pacific crack.....


----------



## javy71 (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lastminute_@Jan 28 2009, 08:34 PM~12842103
> *Maybe every1 should come out earlier until they change the time again for the spring time. More people might come out.
> *


x2 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## fresh67 (Jan 29, 2009)

what time does pacific crack?? i wanna roll over there this sunday and what time are people gonna show up to cruise whittier?


----------



## LosAngelesRydr (Apr 14, 2002)

daytime...i was there a few weeks ago like at 2-3


----------



## fresh67 (Jan 29, 2009)

yeah but do u think people are gonna be crusing down pacific this sunday at like 2... cuz its the superbowl


----------



## LosAngelesRydr (Apr 14, 2002)

doubt it...doubt anybody is gonna be out this sunday. i remember one superbowl sunday i went out to crenshaw and there were three cars only...


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LosAngelesRydr_@Jan 29 2009, 07:26 PM~12853946
> *doubt it...doubt anybody is gonna be out this sunday. i remember one superbowl sunday i went out to crenshaw and there were three cars only...
> *


I WAS THINKIN ABOUT THAT TO.


----------



## fresh67 (Jan 29, 2009)

no one crusing on saturdays huh?? like close to where i stay cuz im in pico rivera


----------



## LosAngelesRydr (Apr 14, 2002)

i dunno..i went out to whittier twice and it was pretty dead...a few cars, but chris burger is where its at...


----------



## KLEVS(CITYWIDE) (Mar 13, 2007)

Thats right homie. The Council be out there almost every sunday. We gotta keep that shit KRACKING!!! Spread the word.


----------



## LAZYBOY (Jan 7, 2009)

Thats right whittier is off the chain. Lets do the DAMN THANG! SHOO :biggrin: WOOOOP!


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by fresh67_@Jan 29 2009, 11:52 AM~12848522
> *i see some people crusing but thats during the day... i remember going to el segundo one day.. i think el segundo and broadway.. it was fuckin pack but the cops came all quick... but it was just chargers and tahoes on 22's and shit.. and once people started burning rubber they cracked down on it all quick
> *


el segundo has been dead for a koo minute now


----------



## lastminute (May 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fresh67_@Jan 29 2009, 09:13 PM~12853809
> *what time does pacific crack?? i wanna roll over there this sunday and what time are people gonna show up to cruise whittier?
> *


Pacific in HP starts happening like around 2 or 3 and then they close it down around 6pm. Sometimes a lil bit earlier like 530pm, I guess it depends on how bad the traffic is. Mostly SUVs, sometimes a couple of lowriders.


----------



## Moe Swift cc (Nov 23, 2008)

Is the auto zone only for lowriders.If not I'll be there.


----------



## TOGETHER1 (Apr 6, 2005)




----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)

<span style=\'font-family:Impact\'>I KNOW ITS SUPERBOWL SUNDAY BUT I'M GONNA TRY TO GET OUT THERE WITH MY PEEPS AFTER THE GAME... IF NOT AFTER THIS SUNDAY LETS START GETTIN THIS THING CRACKIN AND LETS SHOW UP EARLIER.... WHAT YOU GUYS THINKS THE BEST TIME TO MEET AT THE AUTO-ZONE 3 OR 4 I'LL LET MY PEOPLE KNOW...</span>


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lastminute_@Jan 31 2009, 01:22 AM~12864927
> *Pacific in HP starts happening like around 2 or 3 and then they close it down around 6pm. Sometimes a lil bit earlier like 530pm, I guess it depends on how bad the traffic is. Mostly SUVs, sometimes a couple of lowriders.
> *


YEA TRUE BUT AM SURE ITS PACKED WITH BRODS


----------



## TOGETHER1 (Apr 6, 2005)

SUPER BOWL TAILGATE PARTY IN WHITTIER!!!!
FEBRUARY 1st 2009
3:30pm KICK OFF!!!!

5 PROJECTIONS - 12 HDTV's
GREAT SOUND SYSTEM - OUTDOOR BAR B-Q
DRINK SPECIALS - RAFFLE PRIZES - LIVE DJ's
2 ROOMS - OVER 1000 CAPACITY!!!!!

FOR $50 BUCKS - ALL YOU CAN EAT & TAP BEER!!!!!

MANHATTAN LOUNGE
DOORS OPEN AT NOON
12703 PHILADELPHIA ST
WHITTIER, CA 90601

VIP BOTTLE SERVICE & RESERVATIONS ON SALE NOW!!!!!


----------



## fresh67 (Jan 29, 2009)

well what autozone?? the one on whittier and passons??


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fresh67_@Jan 31 2009, 05:56 PM~12869349
> *well what autozone?? the one on whittier and passons??
> *



WILCOX & WHITTIER BLVD IN MONTEBELLO...


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)




----------



## fresh67 (Jan 29, 2009)

well feb 15 ill be out there for sure.. that a 3day weekend for me... for sure ill be out there!! hopefully i get my homies to roll with me at least another car...


----------



## fresh67 (Jan 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Moe Swift cc_@Jan 31 2009, 01:06 AM~12865147
> *Is the auto zone only for lowriders.If not I'll be there.
> *


good question... is it??


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fresh67_@Feb 2 2009, 12:51 PM~12882510
> *well feb 15 ill be out there for sure.. that a 3day weekend for me... for sure ill be out there!! hopefully i get my homies to roll with me at least another car...
> *


that could be a good date to get something going.  

i've said it before, but i'll throw it out there again....

byrd and some of the others should pm each other about an alternative spot just in case you get popped.

there are rats on lay it low that have messed up picnic's and cruises before they have happened.


----------



## BIG SPANK (Apr 4, 2006)

LOS ANGELES MAJESTICS WILL BE THERE, WISH ARE SHOULD I TAKE?


----------



## fresh67 (Jan 29, 2009)

the black one dogg


----------



## fresh67 (Jan 29, 2009)

hey byrd when you go out there to whittier and wilcox... what time do you show up?


----------



## emhomie626 (Jun 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG SPANK_@Feb 2 2009, 02:26 PM~12883439
> *LOS ANGELES MAJESTICS WILL BE THERE, WISH ARE SHOULD I TAKE?
> 
> 
> ...


TAKE BOTH! :biggrin:


----------



## fresh67 (Jan 29, 2009)

lets shoot for feb 15th??


----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)

*Where all the pics at???* :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## fresh67 (Jan 29, 2009)

ill probably be out there like at 6 or 7 on the 15th...

what pics?


----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)

From all the previous cruises...


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Johnny562_@Feb 4 2009, 12:10 PM~12904951
> *From all the previous cruises...
> *


lol all i took a pic of last time i was there was an empty parking lot :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

it pops like that, huh? :0


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart_@Feb 4 2009, 12:17 PM~12905014
> *it pops like that, huh?  :0
> *


invisible cars gas hoppin all over the place :0 :0 :0 :0  lol


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fresh67_@Feb 4 2009, 12:46 PM~12904728
> *lets shoot for feb 15th??
> *



LETS SHOOT FOR EVERY SUNDAY HOMEZ... THIS SUNDAY LETS MAKE IT HAPPEN EARLY GENTE 3:30 P.M.... WHO'S DOWN??? CUZ CITYWIDE WILL BE IN THERE ON THE BLVD...


----------



## fresh67 (Jan 29, 2009)

im down homie where do u wanna meet? 3:30 for sure!!1


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fresh67_@Feb 4 2009, 02:50 PM~12905913
> *im down homie where do u wanna meet? 3:30 for sure!!1
> *


AUTOZONE PARKING LOTT OFF OF WHITTIER & WILCOX IN MONTEBELLO 3:30 P.M WE'LL BE THERE POSTED...


----------



## fresh67 (Jan 29, 2009)

firme firme hey but i dont know anybody there.. im pretty sure ima roll solo... in my vw bug just so you know.. ill probably be the only bug there haha


----------



## fresh67 (Jan 29, 2009)

hopefully i fix my radio by sunday.... ima wax the car on sunday morning haha


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fresh67_@Feb 5 2009, 11:34 AM~12914824
> *hopefully i fix my radio by sunday.... ima wax the car on sunday morning haha
> 
> 
> *


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)

CALLIN ALL DOWN ASS CAR CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERZ THAT ARE DOWN TO HIT THE BOULEVARD!!!

THIS SUNDAY AUTOZONE PARKING LOT OFF OF WHITTIER & WILCOX IN MONTEBELLO LETS MEET UP EARLY AT 3:30 P.M.... 

SPREAD THE WORD LETS MAKE IT HAPPEN PEEPS....


----------



## fresh67 (Jan 29, 2009)

ill be there hopefully with 2 or 3 other bugs haha sundays gonna be FIRME!!


----------



## 80 olds (Oct 14, 2004)

THE FAMILY WILL BE OUT THERE....


----------



## lastminute (May 16, 2006)

The time sounds ALOT better now! I bet there'll be alot more rides whether they kick it at Autozone or just cruise by! :thumbsup:


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)

hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## fresh67 (Jan 29, 2009)

post up the pics of your cars that your gonna take... i wanna see whats gonna be out there...


----------



## C.E.O of LIMITED (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG SPANK_@Feb 2 2009, 02:26 PM~12883439
> *LOS ANGELES MAJESTICS WILL BE THERE, WISH ARE SHOULD I TAKE?
> 
> 
> ...


CHUYITO COULD DRIVE THE IMPALA YOU BIG BALLER


----------



## BIG SPANK (Apr 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by C.E.O of LIMITED_@Feb 6 2009, 10:08 AM~12924861
> *CHUYITO COULD DRIVE THE IMPALA YOU BIG BALLER
> *


he will


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)

GOIN DOWN THIS SUNDAY!! SHOUT OUTS TO ALL CAR CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERZ SPREAD THE WORD TO YOUR FELLOW MEMBERS LETS GET IT CRACKIN... ITS UP TO ALL OF US TO MAKE IT HAPPEN SO COME TO THE BLVD ROLLIN DEEP PEEPS...  


> _Originally posted by bluebyrd86_@Feb 6 2009, 05:34 AM~12923407
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BABYGIRL LA RIDER (Feb 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bluebyrd86_@Feb 6 2009, 02:21 PM~12927550
> *GOIN DOWN THIS SUNDAY!! SHOUT OUTS TO ALL CAR CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERZ SPREAD THE WORD TO YOUR FELLOW MEMBERS LETS GET IT CRACKIN... ITS UP TO ALL OF US TO MAKE IT HAPPEN SO COME TO THE BLVD ROLLIN DEEP PEEPS...
> *



hey bluebyrd.... how are you long time ..


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BABYGIRL LA RIDER_@Feb 6 2009, 02:28 PM~12927624
> *hey bluebyrd.... how are you long time ..
> *




I BEEN GOOD JUST GOT OFF WORK AND IM SIPPIN NOW... LOL 
HOW HAVE YOU BEEN? YOU SHOULD COME OUT TO THE BLVD ON SUNDAYS... WERE ALWAYS OUT THERE POSTED..


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)

TTMFT PEEPS! LETS DO THIS!!


----------



## fresh67 (Jan 29, 2009)

fuck dogg its raining a lil but i washed the car today and its in the garage ready for tomorrow!! 3:30 for sure


----------



## fresh67 (Jan 29, 2009)

hey byrd what car are u taking?


----------



## fresh67 (Jan 29, 2009)

well its 2 and it looks like it s clearing up so if its not raining ima roll down there


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fresh67_@Feb 8 2009, 02:53 PM~12942461
> *well its 2 and it looks like it s clearing up so if its not raining ima roll down there
> *


IM GONNA BUST OUT MY 83 LINCOLN... IT IS CLEARING UP THATS A GOOD THING SO LETS GET OUT THERE...


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fresh67_@Feb 7 2009, 11:52 PM~12939458
> *hey byrd what car are u taking?
> *


----------



## fresh67 (Jan 29, 2009)

i cruised there at 3:30 and just 2 guys were there.. i had to go to my sisters pad in east la but when i crusied by the 2nd time there were like 10 cars there.. i looked firme but i had to get home to go back to school cuz i go to a military school


----------



## BABYGIRL LA RIDER (Feb 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bluebyrd86_@Feb 7 2009, 05:09 AM~12933197
> *
> 
> I BEEN GOOD JUST GOT OFF WORK AND IM SIPPIN NOW... LOL
> ...


HEY SOUNDS GOOD.... GRACIA'S FOR THE INFO . AND I WILL SEE YOU OUT THERE ONE OF THESE WEEKENDS I GOT THE RIDE IN THE CUT GETTING WORK ON IT... :cheesy:


----------



## fresh67 (Jan 29, 2009)

Hey i was wonder... probably about 3 of my homies hit me up about this coming sunday... and they told me we should go crusing.. I know u guys meet at the autozone on wilcox and whittier but are any car clubs or solo riders going crusing this sunday?? If you guys are.. What time? I'll be there for sure at least 4 deep


----------



## MI 71 (Aug 30, 2004)

Whats up people for those who are crusing whittier check this topic out
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=458332


----------



## 80 olds (Oct 14, 2004)

SUP RICK


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)




----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigf_@Feb 9 2009, 02:23 PM~12952425
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)




----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)

LETS MAKE IT HAPPEN IF IT DONT RAIN AROUND THAT TIME PEEPS...  


> _Originally posted by bluebyrd86_@Feb 11 2009, 04:46 AM~12970956
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:biggrin:


----------



## fresh67 (Jan 29, 2009)

man i hope it doesnt rain this weekend.. me and like 6 of my homies wanna go crusing sunday night


----------



## phatandlovingit (Jan 6, 2008)

TTT :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 1983REGAL (Aug 7, 2007)




----------



## 1983REGAL (Aug 7, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)




----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)




----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bluebyrd86_@Feb 11 2009, 02:54 PM~12974640
> *LETS MAKE IT HAPPEN IF IT DONT RAIN AROUND THAT TIME PEEPS...
> :biggrin:
> *


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)

LETS HIT THE BULLY TODAY GENTE!!! :biggrin:


----------



## MR.INC (Dec 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bluebyrd86_@Feb 15 2009, 02:19 AM~13007434
> *LETS HIT THE BULLY TODAY GENTE!!! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


I DON'T SEE TO MANY CAR CLUBS CRUZZING WHITTIER BLVD, YESTARDAY I SEEN GOODFELLAS CC WITH 10 CARS ROLLING AND UNTOUCHABLES ROLLING
WITH 8 CARS, THECNICS BLACK LINCOLN ROLLING DOWN THE BLVD
STYLISTICS CC WAS CRUZZING THE BLVD WITH 12 CARS DIP AND 
LIKE 5 CARS FROM LOST ANGELS CC AND COUPLE SOLO RIDERS, WE SOPOS2
BE THERE N 2 WEEKS BUT WE NOT GOING TO MAKE IT CUS WE R GOING
TO AZ LOWRIDER MAGAZINE SHOW BUD WE SEE U VATOS NEXT TIME
AL RATO.


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by teresa_@Feb 16 2009, 01:01 PM~13017743
> *I DON'T SEE TO MANY CAR CLUBS CRUZZING WHITTIER BLVD, YESTARDAY I SEEN GOODFELLAS CC WITH 10 CARS ROLLING AND UNTOUCHABLES ROLLING
> WITH 8 CARS, THECNICS BLACK LINCOLN ROLLING DOWN THE BLVD
> STYLISTICS CC WAS CRUZZING THE BLVD WITH 12 CARS DIP AND
> ...



THE PARKING LOT LAST NIGHT WAS CRACKIN.... IT WAS A FULL HOUSE CITYWIDE,LOST ANGELS,LA'S FINEST, LA CARTEL,STRICTLY FAMILY ,THE COUNCIL WERE ALL IN THE HOUSE PLAQUED UP... DISPENSA TO WHO EVER I DIDNT MENTION.... ITS ONLY GOIN TO GET BIGGER AND BETTER NOW...


----------



## MR.INC (Dec 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bluebyrd86_@Feb 16 2009, 02:28 PM~13019011
> *THE PARKING LOT LAST NIGHT WAS CRACKIN.... IT WAS A FULL HOUSE CITYWIDE,LOST ANGELS,LA'S FINEST, LA CARTEL,STRICTLY FAMILY ,THE COUNCIL WERE ALL IN THE HOUSE PLAQUED UP... DISPENSA TO WHO EVER I DIDNT MENTION....  ITS ONLY GOIN TO GET BIGGER AND BETTER NOW...
> *


The flyer said at 3:30 alot people was there ssince 2:00 n we left at 6:00
but its kool we see u vatos al rato


----------



## fresh67 (Jan 29, 2009)

i finally got to go with my homies to your guys spot!! that shit was fuckin firme.. i didnt think anyone would come up to us.. but alot of people did... i think some guys from citywide got pulled over after we left..


----------



## fresh67 (Jan 29, 2009)

hey byrd where were you? i was looking for your car...


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fresh67_@Feb 17 2009, 12:58 PM~13029377
> *hey byrd where were you? i was looking for your car...
> *



I WAS THERE POSTED THERE BRO... LETS HIT IT THIS SUNDAY! YOU DIDNT SEE MY LINCOLN? I SAW ALL THE BUGS ROLL UP, THAT WAS FIRME...


----------



## fresh67 (Jan 29, 2009)

did you come up to us? this sunday i dunno ill probably try and stop by cuz ima be in murrieta at my girls familias party so yeah.. ill see whats up but if i go i gotta bounce early cuz i leave back to school at 5 so ill see whats up


----------



## fresh67 (Jan 29, 2009)

anybody have any pics?


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fresh67_@Feb 17 2009, 07:09 PM~13032815
> *did you come up to us? this sunday i dunno ill probably try and stop by cuz ima be in murrieta at my girls familias party so yeah.. ill see whats up but if i go i gotta bounce early cuz i leave back to school at 5 so ill see whats up
> *


NAW BUT MY HOMIEZ HIT YOU GUYS UP THOUGH.. MY HOMIE FROM CITYWIDE WITH THE BUG DID... COME DOWN ANY GIVEN SUNDAY BRO AND WE'LL BE OUT THERE POSTED...


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)

SHOUT OUTS TO ALL CAR CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERS!!!
SUNDAY AFTERNOON KICK BACK AT AUTOZONE ON WHITTIER BLVD IN MONTEBELLO.. CHECK OUT THE PAST FLYERS FOR THE ADDRESS...


----------



## fresh67 (Jan 29, 2009)

next sunday ill be out there for sure!!!


----------



## fresh67 (Jan 29, 2009)

we should go crusin one of these days??


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fresh67_@Feb 18 2009, 03:35 PM~13041383
> *we should go crusin one of these days??
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## fresh67 (Jan 29, 2009)

WHEN DOES ELYSIAN PARK CRACK? EVERY WEEKEND?


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

just only some weekends check the show and events forum for the next one i think the next one is this weekend matter of fact


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bluebyrd86_@Feb 18 2009, 02:33 PM~13040912
> *SHOUT OUTS TO ALL CAR CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERS!!!
> SUNDAY AFTERNOON KICK BACK AT AUTOZONE ON WHITTIER BLVD IN MONTEBELLO.. CHECK OUT THE PAST FLYERS FOR THE ADDRESS...
> *


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)

CITY~WIDE IS READY TO ROLL 5:00 P.M SUNDAY ON THE BLVD TO THE SPOT....


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bluebyrd86_@Feb 20 2009, 04:47 AM~13057866
> *CITY~WIDE IS READY TO ROLL 5:00 P.M SUNDAY ON THE BLVD TO THE SPOT....
> *


 :yes:


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)

:biggrin: SEE EVERYONE OUT THERE TODAY GENTE!!


----------



## F.O.X_BOX (Jun 12, 2007)

im a check this out......


----------



## MR NOPAL (Feb 28, 2004)

Had cars ready and all then we got the call............IT'S RAINING :uh:  :angry:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

it was cool out there 2day.........


----------



## fresh67 (Jan 29, 2009)

i wish i could have stayed cuz it looked like it cracked..


----------



## MR.INC (Dec 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Feb 22 2009, 08:47 PM~13081646
> *it was cool out there 2day.........
> *


Q HONDA CRIS A Q' VO FROM DA VATOS DE STYLISTICS CC


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by teresa_@Feb 22 2009, 10:53 PM~13082378
> *Q HONDA CRIS A Q' VO FROM DA VATOS DE STYLISTICS CC
> *


sup homie..........cars are looking real good.........and i mean REAL GOOD.......


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fresh67_@Feb 22 2009, 10:47 PM~13082316
> *i wish i could have stayed cuz it looked like it cracked..
> *


gimme a min.........ill post a couple vids


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)

I'LL POST SOME FLICKS TOMMOROW PEEPS... THE SPOT WAS CRACKIN TONIGHT... IM RADY FOR NEXT SUNDAY :biggrin:


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bluebyrd86_@Feb 22 2009, 11:24 PM~13082694
> *I'LL POST SOME FLICKS TOMMOROW PEEPS... THE SPOT WAS CRACKIN TONIGHT... IM RADY FOR NEXT SUNDAY :biggrin:
> *


hold it down for those of us who will be in phoenix for the lrm show!


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by screwed up loco_@Feb 23 2009, 03:05 AM~13083627
> *hold it down for those of us who will be in phoenix for the lrm show!
> *


----------



## fresh67 (Jan 29, 2009)

hey byrd i think i saw u when i was going down whittier haha in ur lincoln


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fresh67_@Feb 23 2009, 12:54 PM~13086684
> *hey byrd i think i saw u when i was going down whittier haha in ur lincoln
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)

:0


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)




----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)




----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)

:0


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)




----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)




----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)




----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)




----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)

SEE EVERYONE OUT THERE THIS SUNDAY PEEPS!!


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## I Am Legend (Jul 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Feb 22 2009, 10:59 PM~13082459
> *
> 
> 
> ...


STILL NO BODY FUCKING WITH ''MUFASA'' Q NO HOMIE MATHER F%%$
STILL LOOKS GOOD KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK CARNAL AL RATO


----------



## MR.INC (Dec 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Feb 22 2009, 09:56 PM~13082417
> *sup homie..........cars are looking real good.........and i mean REAL GOOD.......
> *


GRASIAS CARNAL IGUAL Q MUFASA HAY LUEGO LE CAIGO A TU CANTON


----------



## fresh67 (Jan 29, 2009)

hopefully next time i go it cracks like it did last sunday


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fresh67_@Feb 24 2009, 01:00 PM~13098356
> *hopefully next time i go it cracks like it did last sunday
> *


 :yes: ITS GONNA GO DOWN THIS SUNDAY FO SHO!


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by teresa_@Feb 24 2009, 12:37 AM~13094584
> *GRASIAS CARNAL IGUAL Q MUFASA HAY LUEGO LE CAIGO A TU CANTON
> *


MOVED HOMIE.................NOT TOO FAR THOUGH.................


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by I Am Legend_@Feb 24 2009, 12:33 AM~13094564
> *STILL NO BODY FUCKING WITH ''MUFASA'' Q NO HOMIE MATHER F%%$
> STILL LOOKS GOOD KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK CARNAL AL RATO
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Feb 24 2009, 01:40 PM~13099110
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


:0 :0 :0 :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ricndaregal_@Feb 24 2009, 02:42 PM~13099126
> *:0 :0 :0 :biggrin: :wave:
> *


:wave:


----------



## I KEEP IT REAL (Sep 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Feb 22 2009, 10:59 PM~13082459
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## fresh67 (Jan 29, 2009)

so theres only 1 volkswagen in citywide??


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fresh67_@Feb 24 2009, 03:30 PM~13099509
> *so theres only 1 volkswagen in citywide??
> *


ONLY ONE BUT THERES SPACE FOR MORE...


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS (Jun 27, 2006)




----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)




----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)




----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)




----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)




----------



## tonyboyscut (Apr 4, 2006)

:nicoderm:


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)

hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno:


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)

LETS GET OUT THERE TODAY PEEPS!! :biggrin:


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)




----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)

ANY PICS??? I'LL GET A CAMERA OUT THERE THIS SUNDAY PEEPS... :biggrin:


----------



## eric64impala (Feb 16, 2007)




----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)




----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bluebyrd86_@Mar 4 2009, 02:35 PM~13180086
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## fresh67 (Jan 29, 2009)

the next 3day weekend is gonna be the shit.. ill be out there for sure


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bluebyrd86_@Mar 4 2009, 02:35 PM~13180086
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)

LETS MAKE IT HAPPEN TODAY PEEPS!! :biggrin:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

this gonna be cool this weekend or are we getting kicked out again??


----------



## eric64impala (Feb 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bluebyrd86_@Mar 8 2009, 02:52 AM~13215151
> *LETS MAKE IT HAPPEN TODAY PEEPS!! :biggrin:
> *


----------



## javy71 (Jul 19, 2005)

Good turn out this sunday. We will be there again next week.  :yes:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)




----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)




----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)




----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

QUOTE(koolaid365 @ Mar 10 2009, 04:29 AM) 
blowout sale march 15 2009 at koolaid shop all day hydro parts battery coils motors gears door bumper metal tires everything must go sunday cars free food and soft drinks also there will be a hop at the shop at 4 pm also new adex adel2 new coils new motors old motors solnoids battery wire dealer pricing old coils 10.00 a pair old solnoids 1.00 old motors 10.00 everybody can come clubs haters hoppers street guys call 1 323 864 5050 ask for koolaid or leo were we are or just ask somebody that lowrides bigfish video blow basketball shootout raffels what every not fighting gangbaggin or trippin that day please


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)

ITS ONLY GETTIN BIGGER AND BETTER PEEPS SO LETS HIT IT THIS SUNDAY!!!


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

QUOTE(koolaid365 @ Mar 10 2009, 04:29 AM) 
blowout sale march 15 2009 at koolaid shop all day hydro parts battery coils motors gears door bumper metal tires everything must go sunday cars free food and soft drinks also there will be a hop at the shop at 4 pm also new adex adel2 new coils new motors old motors solnoids battery wire dealer pricing old coils 10.00 a pair old solnoids 1.00 old motors 10.00 everybody can come clubs haters hoppers street guys call 1 323 864 5050 ask for koolaid or leo were we are or just ask somebody that lowrides bigfish video blow basketball shootout raffels what every not fighting gangbaggin or trippin that day please


----------



## eric64impala (Feb 16, 2007)




----------



## MI 71 (Aug 30, 2004)




----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)

MY LINCOLN'S SOLD BUT IM GONNA BUST OUT WITH A 68 CAPRICE BY THE SUMMER TIME READY FOR THE BLVD...


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)

:biggrin: 



> _Originally posted by bluebyrd86_@Mar 10 2009, 11:14 AM~13236419
> *ITS ONLY GETTIN BIGGER AND BETTER PEEPS SO LETS HIT IT THIS SUNDAY!!!
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)

THE BLVD'S GONNA BE FIRME THIS SUNDAY.... SHOUTS OUTS TO ALL DOWN CAR CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERZ....


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## eric64impala (Feb 16, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## Corndaddy (Jan 24, 2008)

:thumbsup: :yes:


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)

SEE ALL MY PEEPS OUT THERE TODAY... I'LL TAKE SOME PICS TOO..


----------



## Lowridnrob (May 1, 2007)




----------



## LA$WestSide$Ryder (Nov 19, 2008)




----------



## Corndaddy (Jan 24, 2008)

uffin:


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS (Jun 27, 2006)

where the pics from yesterday ?


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WICKEDKUSTOMS_@Mar 23 2009, 02:52 PM~13363786
> *where the pics from yesterday ?
> *


----------



## fresh67 (Jan 29, 2009)

I'm gonna try and get all my homies together to roll out there on April 12th!! Are you guys gonna be out there?? I mean cuz its easter...


----------



## pimp slap (Jan 21, 2009)

:rant:


----------



## OLDIES SFV (Apr 8, 2009)

Oldies Car Club will be there :biggrin:


----------



## eric64impala (Feb 16, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)




----------



## tonyboyscut (Apr 4, 2006)




----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)




----------



## Mr_cutty_84 (Sep 20, 2008)




----------



## tonyboyscut (Apr 4, 2006)




----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)




----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)




----------



## Mr_cutty_84 (Sep 20, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)

WHERES ALL THE BLVD RIDERS AT?? ITS A NICE WEEKEND TO GET ON THE BLVD ON SUNDAY SO LETS HIT IT PEEPS... :biggrin:


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)




----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)

WASSUP GENTE AINT NOTHIN ELSE GOIN DOWN TODAY, LETS ROLL UP 2 THE BLVD!! WHO'S DOWN?? :biggrin:


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)

MONTEBELLO PARK ON WHITTIER BLVD...... THIS SUNDAY WHO'S DOWN!!!  :biggrin:


----------



## FORBIDDEN PASSION (May 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bluebyrd86_@Jul 8 2009, 01:03 PM~14413946
> *MONTEBELLO PARK ON WHITTIER BLVD...... THIS SUNDAY WHO'S DOWN!!!  :biggrin:
> *



HEY HOMIE UR A LIL LATE THIS HAS BEEN GOING ON FOR A MIN NOW TOGETHER CC CITY WIDE CC AND LOST ANGELS CC LA FINEST AND MANY OTHER CLUBS ARE OUT ON THE BLVD ALL WEEKEND LONG DONT KNOW ABOUT THIS WEEKEND CAR CLUBS SOFT BALL GAME THIS WEEKEND AT PLEASENT VIEW SCHOOL IN BALDWIN PARK


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FORBIDDEN PASSION_@Jul 8 2009, 03:14 PM~14414747
> *HEY HOMIE UR A LIL LATE THIS HAS BEEN GOING ON FOR A MIN NOW TOGETHER CC CITY WIDE CC AND LOST ANGELS CC LA FINEST AND MANY OTHER CLUBS ARE OUT ON THE BLVD ALL WEEKEND LONG DONT KNOW ABOUT THIS WEEKEND CAR CLUBS SOFT BALL GAME THIS WEEKEND AT PLEASENT VIEW SCHOOL IN BALDWIN PARK
> *


THATS COOL BRO... I HAVENT BEEN ON THE BLVD IN A MINUTE AND WHEN I WENT OUT ON SUNDAY IT WAS LOOKIN DRY...  I SEEN TOGETHER IN THE HOUSE THOUGH LOOKIN CLEAN..:biggrin: IM TRYIN TO SPREAD THE WORD ON LAY IT LOW SO MORE PEEPS GET ON THE BLVD THIS SUMMER...


----------



## BIGSINNER (May 16, 2005)

wut happend to the parking lots.no more : :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## mundo (Aug 15, 2008)

There's no fun in just posting up in a parking lot. It's whittier blvd, everybody should be cruising and bumping the music that you love to listen to. Everybody should pick a time frame to cruise the blvd. I think that would be bad ass. NO OFFENCE TO ANYBODY JUST MY OPINION


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mundo_@Jul 9 2009, 02:53 AM~14420903
> *THATS A GOOD IDEA TO HAVE A CRUISE... EARLY IS GOOD ON THE BLVD WHILE THE STORES ARE STILL OPEN AND MORE PEEPS ARE WALKIN AROUND.... TO MEET UP AT MONTEBELLO PARK FIRST WOULD BE FIRME THOUGH (RIGHT ON THE BLVD)..... IM DOWN THIS SUNDAY.....*


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)

:nicoderm: uffin:


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)

TIME TO CRUISE THE BLVD SUNDAY!! IM A GET A BBQ GOIN AT MONTEBELLO PARK SUNDAY AROUND 3 P.M.. I'LL BE POSTED IN MY WHITE 68 CAPRICE... SUPPORT YOUR LOCO BLVD RIDERS... WHO'S DOWN?? :biggrin:


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## FORBIDDEN PASSION (May 9, 2008)




----------



## Mr_cutty_84 (Sep 20, 2008)




----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)

THE BLVD WAS LOOKIN GOOD WHEN I WAS OUT THERE.... I GOT THERE LATE BUT PEEPS WERE DEEP AT THE PARK AND CRUISING TOO.... IM THERE THIS SUNDAY AGAIN FO SHO BUT EARLY THIS TIME AT THE PARK!!!  :biggrin:


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)




----------

